# Donor Bumps, Babies and Beyond ~ Part 11!



## Marielou

New home girls!

I have only added those that have posted, please feel free to IM/let me know here your details 

Bumps and Babies!​
Babies and Toddlers 

Jayne ~ DIUI ~ Jack ~ 26/10/00

Jayne ~ DIUI ~ Ben ~ 18/11/03

Viviennef ~ DIVF ~ Jamie ~ 10/04/04

Evelet & Rosypie ~ DIUI ~ Jude ~ 16/08/05 

SweetCaroline ~ DIUI ~ Sebastian ~ 02/02/06

Viviennef ~ DIUI ~ Daniel ~ 24/05/06

LiziB ~ DIVF ~ Rosa ~ 03/07/06 

Marie ~ DIVF ~ Ethan Jack ~ 8/10/06 

Wolla ~ DIUI ~ Thomas ~ 29/10/06 

Ginger ~ DEIVF ~ James ~ 2/11/06 

Sarah JJ ~ DIVF ~ Charlotte ~ 7/11/06 

Sam P (going it alone) ~ DIUI ~ Elspeth and Amelie ~ 23/11/06

Suziegirl64 ~ DEFET ~ Franklin ~ 01/12/06

Debs30 ~ Natural! ~ Hannah ~ 25/01/07

Moodycat ~ DEIVF ~ Daniel ~ 03/02/07

3isacharm ~ DEFET ~ Caroline ~ 06/02/07 

Anne_D ~ DIUI ~ Oliver ~ 16/02/07

Tamsin ~ DIVF ~ Toby ~ 09/03/07 

Sarahx ~ DIVF ~ Tadhg and Malachy ~ 03/04/07 

Dazzled ~ DIUI ~ Aaron ~ 01/05/07

Sam mn ~ DIUI ~ Nathan ~ 14/05/07 

Colly ~ DIVF ~ Jimmy ~ 13/07/07 

CKBE ~ DIUI ~ Erin ~ 25/07/07 

Kimberley24 ~ DIUI ~ Little girl ~ 05/08/07

Tiffanyb ~ DIUI ~ Tilly ~ 14/08/07 

Stephanie1 ~ DICSI ~ James ~ 19/09/07

BBPiglet7 ~ DEIVF ~ Jessica and Emily ~ 25/09/07 

Ju2006 ~ DIVF ~ Maisy ~ 29/09/07

Pip34 ~ DIUI ~ Tyler ~ 04/10/07

RachJulie ~ DI ~ Alex ~ 10/10/07 

Gina ~ DI ~ Ember ~ 19/10/07 

Alison0702 & DP ~ DIVF ~ Alex  and Christoper 21/10/07

SarW ~ DIUI ~ Alice ~01/12/07

Evelet & Rosypie ~ DIVF ~ Bruno ~30/01/08

Tawny ~ DFET ~ Jessica ~ 08/05/08

LizBL ~ DIUI ~ Mila ~ 03/08/08

Eli.g ~ DIUI ~ Finlay ~ 28/08/08

Tequilla Queen ~ DIVF ~ Maisie and Lily ~ 30/08/08

Hellys ~ DIVF ~ Emily ~ 28/10/08

Bumps 

Camberwell nell ~ EDD ??  

Bronte ~ DIVF ~ EDD 14/04/09 

Louloumac ~ DIUI ~ EDD 23/04/09  

spooks ~ DIUI ~ EDD 23/04/09  

bungeee ~ DIUI ~ EDD 01/05/09  

snoopygirl79 ~ DIVF ~ EDD 10/06/09


----------



## Marielou

I'm first!   

Eeeeeek Helly you're next on the birth list!    (hopefully we'll be waiting some weeks yet!) 

Very exciting news about the twins on board - can't wait to hear how telling your parents went, Lou!  Did they know you were even pregnant?!

Marie xxx


----------



## viviennef

Can't believe how long the list is now.

Lou - OMG twins! Congratulations, so happy for you. Enjoy telling your parents, what a wonderful moment that will be. I think it's standard to get more scans with twins so enjoy every minute!

Spooks - great news on your scan, it's so reassuring to see that wee heartbeat.

Hi to everyone else

Viv


----------



## Bronte

I wanted to be first.. 

Dawn - I am ok when i get up.. its after i eat brekkie that i puke..  Do you think eating biccies in bed will help..

Lou - How are you and the twinnies.. I bet your having a lovely evening.. Your EDD is nine days after me..

Spooks - Great news hun on one lovely bean on board...     

Midwife has been.. very lovely lady and as its an IVF pg she said i may be consultant lead. I have asked for the fertility chap who we had a tx with back in 2006 and he has been written down in my file.. I have decided not to have an NT scan or any other testing done.. I was going to have the screening bloods for downs but as we are refusing the amnio test we have decided not to bother. Had my blood taken, peed in a pot.. I am very good at this  and my blood pressure taken..

Hello to all the ladies..

Bronte xxx


----------



## Marielou

Bronte - I was consultant-led due to the IVF, but they signed me off back to the midwives at 28 weeks after they gave me a 28 week scan and declared me totally normal   - but then I had to go back to consultant led when I went into labour prem!    I was the same as you regarding testing - would not have terminated or had an amnio so saw little reason to.


----------



## LiziBee

Lou - wow! Fab news. I did IMPACT both times, well worth it just make sure your M/W doesn't forget she has joint responsibility.
Much love
Lizi.x


----------



## going it alone

Lou - great news. I was another IMPACT girlie. It's great. I always wondered what it stood for. Having twins is fab. At Leicester too, DIUI with Clomid - just like me. PM me anytime, We could meet up if you want. The girls are fully recovered from Chicken Pox now so I'm no longer in quarantine.

Love Sam xx


----------



## LiziBee

Hey, if you two meet I want in too! 
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Whats IMPACT?!


----------



## Ju2006

Congrats Spooks on the one lovely heartbeat, and congrats to Lou on the two lovely heartbeats....hope you both have a healthy and happy 8mths !  Enjoy every minute of it cos it goes ever so quickly....my little one is 1 in less than 4wks !


----------



## going it alone

To quote Lou - IMPACT clinic (Infertility & Multiple Pregnancy Assisted Conception (something or other)) 

Lizi - As if we'd leave you out. I need to get over to see you anyway. I need some baby cuddles. Now that Libby's free of the pox the coast is clear.

Lou - I don't know how often Lizi went to IMPACT but I was there most months and had scans every four weeks, going to every two at around 30 wks. I hardly got to see my mw.

The girls started swimming lessons today, it was great. We've been going to aquatots, a splash session, for ages but these are more structured and a lot better. A mix of lessons and free play.

Anyway I'm off to bed!!!
Love

Sam xx


----------



## *ALF*

Lizi, Sam and Lou - if you three are meeting up can I gatecrash as I'm not very far from Leicester?

Bronte - I was also consultant led because of the IVF.  As with Marie, we didn't have any of the screenings, as again, wouldn't have had an amnio or terminated so didn't see the point.  As for trying something before getting up - give it a go and see, don't know whether it would help or not.  What do you have for brekkie?  I used to have cereal, but there was no way I could stomach all that milk first thing in the morning for the first few months, got better later on though.
Wonderful news about your Dad, I'm so happy for you and your family  

Spooks - wonderful news on the scan   

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## LLM

I'm up for a meeting, when and where?

Spooks - So pleased everything went well at your scan. Believe me, I would have been very happy with just one..........two is ridiculous!!! Have they given you a EDD? We must be about the same.

Well last night was very emotional. Went to see DH's parents first and the MIL was blown away and had a tear and the half deaf FIL just seemed to nod along until DH repeated that we were a) pregnant and b) having twins and then it seemed to register. I'm sure he goes through life only hearing half the story!! The BIL's children were there and when DH told them they were going to have cousins the eldest one said "Yay, puppies" and DH had to explain that it was me that was pg and not the dog!!!

We then went to see my parents and when we arrived Mum was having a moan about my bro & SIL having split up and how the little ones are feeling it and I said "Well I have something to cheer you up, I'm pregnant!" and I swear she stopped breathing!! Once she'd stopped sobbing and hugging us both I showed her some piccies "Here's a picture of a blob......and here's another picture of a blob......and here's another picture (of two blobs)" and she said "THERE'S TWO??!!!!!" so obviously we said yes and then the sobbing and hugging started all over again!! DH suggested Mum comes with me next Tuesday for my second scan which I thought was a lovely idea.

After that, we went to see my best friend who about imploded and then my brother who was equally excited. Quite pleased that my bro has moved into my village (since splitting with his wife) as he will be a hands on uncle who I can trust with them as he has 2 kids of his own and sort of knows what he's doing!!

Boobs are bonkers sore this morning and I swear my belly has grown overnight!!! Still no sickness though there's time yet!

Went to see my GP (but had to make do with a locum) who has booked me in with the midwife for the 1st October when I'll be 11 weeks. This seemed a bit odd as surely that is late to organise scans etc. but then I am going with the ACU IMPACT antenatal clinics so maybe they'll sort the scans for me?? Lizi/Sam, any ideas??

So what a wonderful time in my life. Never ever thought I would be sitting here pg, let alone with double trouble!!

Love to all you lovely ladies,
Lou xx


----------



## *ALF*

Lou - you've bought a tear (or two) to my eye, what a wonderful evening    You'll find belly's do have a tendency to suddenly grow overnight, weird  

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## Claudine

Update from eli..g

"Me & Finlay still in hospital, he's starting to feed a little better now, has lost some weight but hopefully has turned a corner, and is gaining.  Please send my love to all and thanks to those who are texting, its good to hear from you. Sorry if I don't always reply."

Sending TLC thoughts to you both and Mr Eli too as no doubt he's worried as heck and missing you both.


----------



## spooks

hello all, thanks for the wishes, yes Lou I'm due the same date as you but I think with twins you have them earlier don't you - I remember looking it up just incase (as my stomach is *HUGE* ) and I think the EDD worked out as April the 1st which is quite apt    -but I could be wrong. 
Your post made me cry - your parents and in-laws must be thrilled   there'll be no shortage of baby sitters!

I've already had my first ante-natal appointment and felt like a fraud because it was before my scan but it went well - just filled in some forms. The nurse was so nice when I said I'd had fertility tx that I felt a bit teary  - I was just in shock that I was there at all I think.

I keep thinking of my other FF's whose journeys are still going on too    - I sound like a right misery   but I'm not honestly!

Marie - hope everything is moving on well with your situation    it's added stress you can certainly do without    
Lovely picture of Ethan by the way 

Claudine, thanks for the Eli update 

Ju2006, vivienne, Lizi, Dawn, going it alone, bronte, helly and EVERYONE ELSE  
 love spooks x


----------



## Marielou

I somehow managed to miss the last few posts on the other thread   so understand about IMPACT now! Wow, wish we had something like that near us!  However, my consultant was very much of the opinion that I should have extra scans and attention as it was a miracle pregnancy   

Spooks - Just seen your news, awwww congrats on your little bubba!  I have updated you on the list     

Claudine - OMG, why is Eli and Finlay still in hospital? Did I miss something else?! Send them our love!

Marie xxx


----------



## going it alone

Lou - That brought back such happy memories - I'm not bawling like a baby honest. I was told to tell my midwife that it was twins as she should book me in sooner than normal, but it didn't much difference. I can't remeber the exact order of event though. I do remember going for my first IMPACT appt and the cons read my notes, felt me belly, several times and then said either you have your dates wrong or you're having twins. I then told him that I already knew, and then the whole story. He wasn't impressed as my notes from ACU hadn't followed me. He was not a fluffy bunny with the ACU staff. To put your mind at rest, he has since retired. The new cons seems great. Lizi knows her better tho, I only met her once, as I was admitted just before the girls arrived. One tip before I forget - the twins club and the midwives run a twins antenatal class - go to it, it's great and worth more than any other antenatal class, also ask about twins physiotherapy group sessions, the earlier the better. They give advice about how to avoid probs and you get an open physio appt without being refered. As for your FIL, snap. My dad is deaf in one ear with tinitus in his good one. We've got no hope.

Spooks - yes twins do usually arrive early, they don't like you to go beyond 38 weeks - I wish!

Re the meet - any ideas - all welcome by the way. I'll gladly organise something if anyone else wants to come. The single girls meet in Straftford and some even fly down from Scotland.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## Marielou

I'd love a meet!  Stratford would be good for me


----------



## sam mn

lou your post brought a  . its so good to hear about the joy of pg. it really has cheered me up. 

hi to all 

sam
xxx


----------



## going it alone

I would gladly arrange it, book a place etc. 

I'll create a separate thread, but don't know how to create a link to it. We'll call it a meet in the midlands but everyone is welcome, not just midlanders.

Sam x


----------



## LLM

I just called my doctors surgery to explain that I'd seen a doc yesterday and he'd booked me in with the midwife when I'll be 11 weeks and the receptionist said "Oh no, you need to be in much sooner than that!" so she's booked me in for the 17th Sept when I'll be 9 weeks. So as usual GP's really don't know anything and you need to second guess their every move. Mind you, this locum doctor did look about 127 so I'm not surprised he got it wrong. He probably still thinks babies are born at home with buckets of hot water and towels!!!!!!!!

Spooks - Yay, we have the same date! I know that I could deliver earlier but then some girls go to full term with twins so it's not impossible that our babies could share birthdays!!

Told a few more people last night which is great but still very scary in case we jinx anything. We had been planning to go on holiday in 3 weeks time but I suggested to DH this morning that we leave it until October when I've passed 12 weeks as I think I'll feel more relaxed about it then. We'll see........................

Lou xx


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone,

Sorry I havent been around much but this being back to work lark is really taking it out of me    By the time I get home all I want to do is sleep!  Dear knows what Im going to be like in another few weeks!

Marie - I was thrilled to read your news.  Hopefully those gorgeous embies of yours will be back with you very soon - and rightly so!  I wish you so much luck with this tx and cant wait for you to be announcing your BFP - Ethan will make a lovely big brother   Thanks for the new thread but very scary to see me next on the list for giving birth    

Lou - Glad to hear you got your appointment sorted.  You made me giggle about the doc who you saw.  I had visions of old father time sitting in the surgery    Its a great feeling when you tell people isnt it?  It wont be long until people are asking you and you wont need to tell them - thats another great feeling!  I LOVE it!

Sam P - Thanks for the open invite to the midland meet - its a little far for me but Im sure you will all have a great time  

Eli - I know you wont be reading but just wanted you to know (for when you are reading again!) that we are thinking of you and Finlay - hope you are both home very soon  

Claudine - Thanks for filing us in on the Eli situation - Do you know why they are still in?

Spooks - Glad your appointment went well, even if you did feel like a fraud - it will feel real soon enough - honest!  I know what you mean about thinking of people still waiting for their dream.  I sometimes feel really guilty for being so happy when I know there are many many people who are desperate to be in this situation.  However, I know that those same people are happy for us too just as we will be for them  when their time comes 

Bronte - Fantastic news about your dad    You must be over the moon.  How is the sickness?  Have you tried getting a sea sickness band to wear?  I heard they are pretty good and as Dawn advised try eating a biscuit before you get up (ginger snaps seem to do the trick).  I was told at my initial mw appointment (a stand in mw) that I would probably be consultant lead because of IVF.  When I was in hospital earlier on in the pregnancy I saw a consultant then and havent seen on since! My proper mw said there is no need so I think its just personal preference!!

Hi Viv, Nell, Lizi, Sammn, Wolla and everyone Ive missed.  Hope you are all well  

Love 
Helly
xxx


----------



## Marielou

Oooh I've had an emotional day with lots of tears!  Feel like such a bad mummy as I can't have been much fun    Went to the Dr's today to get the results of my FSH/LH, good news is 'I'm very fertile'      Know this is fantastic news but I keep getting told it, have always been told it but have never, ever been one of those who concieves first or even 2nd treatment. (or what I'm actually upset about, 1st month ttc naturally!) I guess its put me in a grump and I'm expecting multiple treatments like I did before (when I had even lower FSH/LH and no fertility issues - I still have no fertility issues which is good!) - anyway, if you're interested, they were 4.9 (FSH) and 1.8 (LH)
Then, we went to a toddler group and it was pretty quiet this week, I was the only mum there with a toddler and no new baby   The others had 9 week olds and Ethan was so interested in them, and the mum's were all saying 'Oooh, Ethan wants a brother or sister Marie, better get cracking, give him a bump in time for xmas' - all light-hearted, laughing etc and I smiled along too but inside I was breaking and I got home and cried my eyes out.   I wish it was that easy.  Seeing Ethan stroking those newborns and looking for all the world like a caring big brother ....  Mark was at home and I told him why I was crying, and instead of giving me a hug and saying he knew it was sh!t, but we'll get through it etc, he just shouted at me and told me I was always bl**dy moaning about having a baby and he was sick of it blah blah and I just went outside, sat in the car and cried like I haven't cried in a long time.   I know he reacted that way because he feels bad because he knows how much I yearn for a sibling for Ethan and he feels guilty, but I wasn't telling him to make him feel bad, I just needed a hug.    He came out to me later on and sais sorry, but that he couldn't fix it.  I told him I didn't need him to fix anything, he just needed to support me.   He ended up taking me shopping so the story isn't all bad 

Sorry for being a moaner, and I appreciate my story is not as bad as the lovely girls over on the donor threads awaiting their miracles .... just .... you know.  Bad day. 

Marie xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Just flying past but couldn't read your post Marie without sending you loads of       .

Love 
Dawn


----------



## going it alone

Marie -      don't feel guilty about being upset because you want another baby. The fact that you're on any of these boards mean that you deserve to feel the way you do, whether you have one or five other children. Hope you spoilt yourself when you went shopping.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## SarW

Marie....Sometimes you need a good old cry to let everything out.   It's totally understandable. Sometimes our DH's always want to find a solution to a problem, when all you want is a big hug and some TLC. It's so hard when I listen to the mum's I met through my antenatal classes. They are already talking about second children. In someways I am lucky though, as I do have a friend from the group who has had quite a few problems TTC. She knows a little of our situation, but not the full story, but it's a help knowing that there's someone in a similar boat. 

Can I come to a meetup too? Stratford is just down the road from us! I'd love to meet up and have a good old natter. 

Sorry I haven't been on much lately. I'm at my parents at the moment. My nan died last Sunday suddenly, so I'm now trying to give my parents a hand. I seem to have been back wards and forwards from the midlands to East Anglia no end just lately. I feel like I'l living out of a suitcase. I was here on holiday last week, and we only came back on Saturday, to then get the bad news on Sunday. I was very shocked & upset when we heard, and really wanted to be with mum. Being miles away and talking on the phone just isn't the same as giving someone a hug. 

Eli.....I hope you're recoving well after the emergency c-section! We're thinking of you. I had the same thing happen to me and ended up in theatre in a matter of minutes under a GA...Not an experience I want to repeat! I'm pleased the feeding is improving. I hope you can all be home as a family soon. 

Love to everyone else. It's so lovely it's really busy on here. 

X


----------



## HellyS

Ah Marie    Sorry you had such a bad day yesterday.  Lets hope today is so much better for you.  Like Sam said, no matter how many children you have you are still entitled to feel the way you do hunny   and a big   to Mark for not realising you just needed a bit of tlc, sometimes they (men) just dont get it. 

Sar - So sorry to read about your nan.  Is always hard but when someone close leaves us very suddenly it comes as such a shock and if its possible, can make it so much worse.  Take care of yourself as well as your mum  

Love to everyone else.  Have a good Friday  

Helly
xxx


----------



## spooks

evening all, 
Marie - glad the shopping cheered you up a bit . I thought once I'd got pg I'd never feel bitter/ sad about our infertility again but it doesn't work like that does it. There's one advert on TV I have to turn over as I remember it was on the night we got back from our appointment when we found out DH couldn't have children and I still can't bear to listen to the music. 
What we've been through (and I know I haven't been through half as much as many) stays with us forever. 
Perhaps you needed a good cry anyway for what you've had to go through the last few days/weeks sorting out your next tx.   Hope you feel better now.

Sar - very sorry to hear of your loss  It can be difficult being away from 'home' at such difficult times 

Helly - how long have you got left in work? 
I don't think the weather helps much either. Dh just said 'you have been wearing those pj bottoms now for about a month and they're always on by 4pm! (which is not entirely true - they have been on from 4pm but I have changed them regularly )

louloumac I know what you mean about jinxing things  
I *MUST* buy maternity clothes tomorrow which I know seems early but nothing fits and I bought a few pairs of trousers up a size from my usual last week and I've outgrown them already so expandable clothes are the only way to go - I think it must be mostly wind TBH as there's definately only 1 LO in my tum  I don't think I'll be able to hide it for much longer from work colleagues - I've put on 10lbs 

Love to everyone, have a good weekend, spooks


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies,

Sorry no personals not had chance to read back.  Mr TQ forgot to post on here and let you know that daffy and dilly made their grand entrance on saturday 30th August, at 11.43pm and 11.44pm via emergency c section, at 32wks 3 days.  My waters broke around 8.40pm and in under 2hrs maisie was on her way out they had to pull her back out with her being breech, they we worried her head would get stuck.  Everything happened so fast, it was like a whirlwind.  The girls were in the high dependency unit till yesterday at Doncaster, and they were transferred to the special baby care unit at worksop, I have a room there, but unfortunatly I can't see the girls till monday as I have picked up a stomach bug. Both girls are doing well, both are on antibiotics for infections, and both are having episodes of bradycardia but being monitored.

Twin 1 - aka daffy, aka Maisie florence 11.43pm, 3lb 9oz, very dark hair like her daddy.CARE did a cracking job on the donor, so many people have said what a spit of her daddy she is.
Twin 2 - aka dilly, aka Lily Margaret 11.44pm, 3lb 12oz, light hair like her mummy.

Trying to figure out how to post a piccie for you all.  I will get DH to keep you up to date, as from monday I will be stopping at the hospital with the girls, so no internet access.

Take care ladies.
Love to all.
xxxxxx


----------



## *ALF*

TQ -  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ON THE
SAFE ARRIVAL OF MAISIE AND LILY  

So glad to hear the girls are doing so well, and great that you have got a room there and can be so close to them, even if it isn't until Monday. Sending them both lots of growing strong vibes                  they'll be hope with mummy and daddy before you know it.

Take care of yourself.

Love 
Dawn & Jessica
xxxx


----------



## going it alone

Huge congrats on the safe arrival of your two bundles of joy.

Here's hoping that time flies before you can see them again and before they are home safely. My smallest twin was home weighing 4lb 7oz and you should see her now! Thinking of you lots.

Sam, Libby and Amelie.
xxx


----------



## viviennef

TQ - congratulations on the birth of your girls! That must have been some shock to you! Enjoy getting to spend time with them and hope you're all home together soon. 

Viv


----------



## Marielou

Welcome to the world, Maisie and Lily!


----------



## HellyS

Congratulations TQ and DH on the arrival of your girls

Its great to hear that they are doing well and that you have managed to get a room to be with them. Sending you all loads of love and     that they will be home with you both soon.

Take care
Helly
xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hello all,

I am back from my holiday in Portugal and what a busy thread its been, I know I am going to miss loads of people out

congratulations to TQ and hope you get to bring your beautiful girls home soon. sounds like they are doing great and hope you are feeling a bit better . wonderful news though. 

Eli also big congrats and hope you too are home soon safe and sound.

lou +2 that made me smile so much. how fantastic. My mum came to an early scan with me cos DH was out of the country unavoidably and it was really special for both of us . oooh how gorgeous. oh and careful what you say about the old fashioned towels and hot water at home scenario cos that's what I'm planning ! 

Bronte love hope sickness not so bad. x 

Hi helly, have got mixed up now and cant remember what else people said. 

Marie, sending yo u  some days everybody says the wrong thing dont they but its so good to have a great big boo hoo, a proper good cry. hope the blue skies are coming back and maybe its nicer to have a bigger gap cos then they wont fight and he can be a lovely lovely big brother. 

oh also meant to say my edd is 4th feb, with donor egg icsi. 

well my big news is i can feel the baby moving. its so lovely. had horrible journey home yesterday with loads of delays didnt get back till half two in the morning. but who cares cos I could feel little flutters and shifts on the plane so I am smiley nell. xxx 

spooks too xxx hurray for your lovely scan


----------



## Bronte

Afternoon ladies..

Nell - Glad you had a lovely time in Portugal.. Ooh and movement as well.. it must have been exciting for you... Glad your all home safe and sound... 

TQ - Congratulations on the safe arrival of Maisie and Lilly.. What lovely names...    

Spooks - I know what you mean about the fast expanding waistline.. I am huge and none of my pre pg clothes fit around the tum.. so i have ordered a few bits on line and got some maternity jeans.. i also have got some maternity knicks from Mothercare which go all the way over your tummy.. DP hates them   but i dont care their nice and comfy..

Lou - How are you feeling hun..

Marie - Hope things are getting sorted for you.. I know your having a rough ride of it lately with all the problems with releasing those babies of yours.. Im thinking of you and hoping that this will all be resolved shortly and they are back inside their mummy where they belong...    

Sam - Sorry to hear about your nan hun..  

Dawn - Love the new piccie of Jessica.. She is lovely.. 

Hello to Viv, Wolla, Sam, hope your all ok ladies...

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## HellyS

Nell - Great news that you can feel your baby moving, its such an amazing feeling isnt it?  

Bronte - DH hates my undies too - he keeps referring to them as my nanna knickers    Anything thats comfortable though....how's the sickness going?

Spooks - How did you maternity wear shopping go?  I look bigger when I wear my maternity tops as opposed to normal stretchy t-shirts and things!  I have another 7 weeks at work.....and counting.....

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all ok and enjoying the weekend (and that none of you have suffered with the terrible floods)

Take care
Helly
xxx


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say bye, I won't be online for a while, I am moving into my room tomorrow at the hospital to be with the girls.

I hope you are all well, and sending you all my love.
                       

Take care everyone.

Love TQ.xxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Helly and Bronte - Just to give you something to look forward to - I'm still wearing my granny knicks      (Jessica is four months tomorrow). Mind you, you are probably both more toned than me so your tummies will ping back into shape! Mine has definately lost it's ping, but does a great wobble  

Baby massage tomorrow - not sure quite what Jessica will make of that.....

Bronte - love the pic of Chipstick! Is he/she still off their breakfast?

Nell - Movements, wow how wonderful.  Glad you had a good holiday.

Love to all
Dawn

TQ just spotted your post - enjoy your time with your little ones, they'll be home before you know it  


xx


----------



## LLM

TQ - SO pleased the girls have arraived safely. I hope they are soon home with you where they belong as it must be such a worry having to stay in hospital.

Bronte - Lovely picture of chipstick, I've been meaning to scan my piccie of the bambino's to put up as my profile picture. How's the sickness?

Spooks - My trousers are getting tighter although I can still fit in them - just!! I had to borrow one of DH's belts yesterday to wear with my jeans as I couldn't get the top button done up and none of my belts fit me anymore!! 

I had a mooch round the maternity clothes on offer at my local shopping centre on Saturday and it was dire. No long lengths and hardly any sizes so I'm going to order a load of stuff online and then take back what doesn't fit!

Nell - I can't even begin to imagine what the movements feel like, it must be amazing!

Bought myself a book at the weekend called "Double Trouble - Twins and how to survive them", thought I'd better get some reading in over the next 6 months as it may be 6 years before I get another chance!!!

Looking forward to seeing them again tomorrow morning and praying all is ok. The worry never ends does it?!!!

Lou xx


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone,

Thought Id have a quick catch up as I have been sent home from work.  We have 50 staff off with suspected food poisoning and have sent all of the children home.  I have been sent home as a precaution.  Awful for those poor people with it, but nice that I get an unexpected day off!

Lou - Hope all is well at your scan tomorrow (although Im sure it will be   )  It will be lovely to see them again.  

Bronte - Really sorry, I forgot to mention your gorgeous piccie of chipstick in my last post!  Amazing honey!  When do you have your next scan?  

Dawn - Im definately not more toned that you - believe me!!  Once Anakin is born we will have to have a wobble contest    Cant belive Jessica is four months already - scary!!

TQ - I know you will have already left but "hi" and hope you get to bring your girls home very soon      

Marie - Are you any further forward yet?  Really hope you get some good news soon          

Eli - Hope you and Finlay are both well.  Are you home yet?  If not, hope its very soon      

Hi to everyone else  

Seeing my midwife tomorrow (28 week check) so will let you know how we get on.

Take Care
Helly
xxxx


----------



## Marielou

Bronte - Awwww loving your new avatar photo!

Lou - Enjoy your time reading  - you're right, it'll be a while before you can read again!

Helly - Hope you don't get the food poisoning  
Nope, heard no news, but then I won't unless I'm doing all the chasing up  and today I've forgotten all about it and had a lovely time with my littleman. We went swimming with friends, then for a picnic, then he went into the creche for a few hours while I had a parents forum meeting, then we had a friend over to play, dinner, bath and bed! 

Does anyone know why Eli and Finlay are still in hospital? I've searched by can't find out why. I hope they're ok   

Dawn -Loving Jessica's new photo, all that hair! Gorgeous!

Tequila Queen - Have posted on the other thread, but looking forward to hearing you're home with your girls!

We are off to look for winter coats tomorrow, apparently Ethan is sooooo independant now that he won't wear anything that he hasn't personally approved  and he wants a Thomas the tank engine one that we saw in Mothercare a while back - http://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B001E8AXI6/sr=1-5/qid=1220901022/ref=sr_1_5/026-3983545-5070017?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=60629031&mcb=core I'm going to treat him to a Thomas hat and these too - http://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B001CLXNA0/sr=1-25/qid=1220901064/ref=sr_1_25/026-3983545-5070017?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=60630031&mcb=core Can you guess what he likes?! 

Marie xxx

Marie xxx


----------



## LLM

Hi Girls,

Been for another peek and they are both doing well. Doubled in size since last week and are now a whole 10mm each!! Mum was overwhelmed to see them on the screen as I don't think they had such technology in her day! Been officially handed over to the antenatal dept now but the nurse said if I have any worries in the next couple of weeks to call them and if I want another peek just for reassurance thats fine too. I can't knock my clinic, they can't do enough for me!

Helly - I hope your appointment goes well today xx

Love to all
Lou xx


----------



## bungeee

Hey Ladies

I have held of posting on here until I had my scan and actually believed that this was for real!  Anyway had scan today and I now know this is ver very real and like Lou I'm expecting twins - I am gobsmacked, not a symptom in sight and so had convinced myself there wouldn't be anything there let alone two  . . . . . . .we are soooo Happy!

x


----------



## LLM

Yay, go Bungee!!! So chuffed for you. I now have someone else to share the experience with! How did they tell you? What did your DH say? Have they given you an EDD?

Look after yourself
Lou xx


----------



## HellyS

Bungee -   Brilliant news!!!  You must both be over the moon    Did you have a tear or two?

Lou - Glad that everything went well at your scan - I bet your mum was overwhelmed    A very special time for you both.  It will be lovely for you and Bungee to be able to compare twin notes  

Marie - You made me   about Ethan - what a little fashion follower    Glad you had a good day yesterday  

Been to the midwife and everything is fine with me and little one.  I am measuring two weeks further on than the date we have been given (which is what the Dr said too) so we are going to see how things go and we may get another scan in a few weeks time to check the dates depending on how I measure at my next couple of appointments.  I am back in 3 weeks when I will be 31 weeks (or 33 if the dates are wrong - God that sounds scary   )

Hope you are all well
Love 
Helly
xxx


----------



## bungeee

Hello again  . . . .I'm still smiling, can't believe this is happening to me let alone double the trouble!  Lou, how fab we can compare notes and get through this together!  I haven't got an official EDD but when I assumed it was a singleton I worked it out as 1st may, how far do they let you go with twins?  It was the surealist moment when we found out as  the nurse just said 'oh there's a sac and a strong heartbeat . . . . .oh and here's another sac and a heartbeat  . . . .your having twins my dear'  me and DP just burst out laughing, never in my wildest dreams did I imagine this!  Lou I know you were lacking symptoms too, do you have any yet?

Helly, good to hear all is well.  This may be a stupid question but how do they change the dates, does it just mean the baby is growing fastr and will come sooner?

Hello to everyone else, I am so happy to be joining you all here!

x


----------



## LLM

Bungee - Your diagnosis sounds very similar to mine "Oh there's the baby and...........oh there's another one!" I have been feeling great, no sickness at all (although I did feel a bit queasy yesterday but it's gone again) and the only symptom is my inability to stay awake past 9pm at night, I could sleep for Britain (apart from the 2 or 3 times in the night I have to get up to pee!).

My EDD is the 23rd April but the nurse told me they don't normally let you go past 37/38 weeks so when people ask me when I'm due I just say April!!

I'm so pleased for you both!

Lou xx


----------



## HellyS

Bungee - We have always thought that we were further on than what the hospital scan showed as because of the IVf we are pretty sure of ovulation date!  However, we just thought that we had a late implanter so never questioned the date the hospital gave us.  Its only now that quite a few people (well only three but thats enough  ) have said we are further on that we mentioned it to the midwife and she said we are right and that as we can pinpoint dates we may be further on than what the scan suggested.  Either way Anakin will come when he or she is ready I suppose    So we are looking at an edd of somewhere between the 17th November and 1st December or two weeks either way of that  

Are you still on cloud nine then?  I suppose you will be up there for some time to come  

Take care 
Helly
xxx


----------



## going it alone

Bungee - great news. Like Lou - I didn't feel sick once, just tired out. I was expecting double symptoms for everything but only got heartburn. I'm still on cloud nine, and they're 21 months old. I was told they don't let you go beyond 38 weeks. I was also told in a similar way, and that's how I told my friends when I showed them the scan pictures.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hey buddies, 

finally bought my first pair of maternity jeans yesterday, still a bit big v exciting though. feeling the movements all the time now . like you all said it is really truly amazing. even felt in a meeting today so so exciting and mysterious and overwhelming. wow. lots of dazed smiling going on.

Helly, oh I never realised they changed your dates even though it was ivf that seems a bit dim on their part surely. wow though you are well into your third trimester, gulp !!! glad your appt went well

TQ thinking of  you Maisie and Lily x 

Lou lou so glad your scan went well, a whole cm each now, cool. how lovley for your mum to be there.

Marie sounds like a good day and hope you got the Thomas coat. 

Bungee huge congratulations and welcome to the bumpy board. hurray. I think the whole dates thing with twins is a bit odd.  though you are more likely to have them a bit earlier than a singleton, really there is no reason with healthy non identical twins that you shouldnt go full term and I've been with quite a few women who have had their twins at or after their due date, as they didnt want to be induced as wanted normal births, and had absolutely no probs x hurray twinnees 

hello lovely Bronte and Dawn and Sam and everyone else x


----------



## spooks

hello all, just a flying visit - love to all, glad everyone is doing well.

I'm just off to bed but wanted to say double congrats to Bungeeeeee   .
Glad your scan went well Lou    and pleased you've got a twinny pal to share it with (and it's not me!!!!    only joking!)  

Glad all is well helly  
love to all , spooks


----------



## bungeee

Hello Ladies

Hope you and your bumps/ little ones are all well!

Sam - great news that twins don't mean double the symptoms!  Think that could be why both Lou and I were so shocked by the news, I assumed I would feel terrible!  Any suggested reading material?

Hope your all well and having fun!

x


----------



## LLM

I've already bought "Double Trouble - Twins and how to survive them" but I'm only a couple of chapters in so I can't pass comment yet! Will you have another scan at your clinic or have they handed you over to the normal antenatal channels? I've been very lucky to have a second scan and the offer of another one before my normal 12 week one comes through. 

Are you telling people yet? I would have liked to keep it quiet until 12 weeks but it was impossible not to share the news as we were bursting with excitement (that and everyone was finding my non drinking very odd!).

Feeling great today and hoping I'm going to be like Sam and not be sick once!

Lou xx


----------



## bungeee

Excellent, I'll have a look at that!  

Yes we have another scan book for the 23rd, just under 2 weeks can't wait to see how much they have grown.  Do you know what your two measured?  Mine were 9mm and 7.3mm and I'm wondering if that's the actual embryo's or the sacs.

We haven't told anyone yet, I'm just too superstitious and so will wait for a bit, i guess if all is ok at second scan we might tell parents!


----------



## eli..g

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi all

Just a quick note to let you all know how we are!!

Thsmk you all for all your kind wishes and messages.  Finlays birth was not how I hoped or imagined it would be, but he is here safe and well, and we are both doing well.


I've now been home a week, and its all kind of rolled in together, but its lovely being home together with Finlay.  He is lovely, and a real riggeler. I have had problems with feeding, we have bothe had thrush but am now expressing and giving it to him through bottle. May try again on the breast when we are botth fully recovered.  Health visitor weighed him today and he's up to 6lb 6oz which is still 5oz off his birth weight but he is putting it back on now so thats reasuring.  


Dont worry i'm not going to abandon you all, just need a little time to get myself together and i'll be back to chat you all

Love Eli and Finlay....


----------



## eli..g

NOt got too much time to read through but..

Congratulation to TQ on the arriveal of you twin girls. What lovely names...  Gald that you can go back to be with them soon, Hope you are feeling ok after your c sec and now your tummy bug.  I can imagine the 2 have not gone well together.  NOt very nice....  Take care hun xx

Lou and bungeee... congrats on your twinniees  wow.xx


----------



## LLM

Eli - Pleased you're home with your precious bundle. Hopefully you can soon settle into a nice routine and he'll sort himself out with the boob!

Bungee - Last week mine were 5.3mm and 5.1 but this week they were both 10mm. Can't remember how big the sac's were, it's on my piccies at home (in my newly purchased baby box!).


----------



## *ALF*

Bungee -        WAHAY another set of twins, HUGE congratulations.

Eli - great to hear you are home. Everything kind of rolling in together - now that sounds familiar    Sit back and enjoy your precious little one.

Took Jessica swimming for the first time today - think she enjoyed it - well she didn't cry so that's got to be something.

DH just popped out for chip shop - ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## going it alone

Eli - I am feeling your pain - thrush is not fun at all, that's not a Christmas day I would like to relive! The only way I got through it was to express as the girls wouldn't feed and that just made the pain worse. Are you on daktarin gel? What is Finlay on, I found daktarin was easier to apply but nystatin was more effective. Mine kept sharing between each other, despite treating them both. Great to hear that you are home safe and the routine will soon follow. 

I'll dig out some of my twins books and recommend some. I had a bit of an amazon spending spree once. Is the double trouble the that starts with twins - instant family, just add milk? I liked that one. 

Tawny - so glad Jessica loves swimming, the girls started lessons last week, it's great isn't it.

I couldn't wait to tell people to be honest - the important people, (and everyone at work!) knew before my 7 wk scan. I didn't buy anything until after my 20 wk scan though.

Must dash, still have work to do for school tomorrow!

Sam xx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Hi there,

good to hear about you and Finlay Eli. ouch...thrush. was going to recommend the daktarin gel that Sam did, and hope he's back on that boob soon but great he's starting to regain weight. hope things are going well. nice to be home anyway. 

dawn......chips......mmmmmm

hi spooks, bungeee, lou, sam and everyone else. 

had a little sneaky listen to babe at work today. asked one of the other midwives. so nice  still feeling movements too.  just made and ate an enormous chili con carne, really hit the spot. 

love nell xxx


----------



## Bronte

Morning ladies..

Bungee - Congratulations on Twinnies hun.. 

Eli - Sorry to hear you are both suffering... but good news that Finlay is putting on weight and he is feeding well... Hope your both feeling better soon... 

Lou - How are the symptoms going hun and your huge watermelons.. 

Spooks - Hope everything is progressing well hun.... 

Nell - When is the earliest you can hear the hbeat..

Dawn - So glad Jessica enjoyed swimming and hope you enjoyed your chips.... Yummy..

Helly - I cant believe you will be 31 weeks soon.. I can remember when you were txting me about your scans.. It only feels like yesterday... 

Im off to Leicester for the weekend.. we are at a wedding.. Looking forward to it even if i do look like a heiffer  I have a distinctive bump now even though im only 9 weeks.. Is this normal..  I am booking a private scan for next week as my NHS one isnt until the 16th of October and i will be 14 weeks by then.. I thought it was 12 weeks  Anyway i cant wait 7 weeks to see our chipstick so i have found somewhere local that do them..

Hope everyone has a nice weekend..

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## LLM

Morning Girls, hope everyone is well this Friday morning!

Bronte - I live near Leicester. Where is the wedding being held? Do the friends at the wedding know you're pg? My belly is definitely swelling and I struggle to do up my jeans. I took the plunge and ordered a pair of maternity jeans yesterday as I don't think it will be long before I need them!

Spooks - Hope you're feeling ok??

Bungee - Have you got over the shock yet?? I haven't!!!!!

Dawn - You've got me draving fish & chips now, I haven't had any for months and I think that may have to change this weekend!

I'm feeling great thanks, no sickness at all!! Every night I feel queasy when I go to bed but that's all. The watermelons are still growing and sore and itchy so I'm thinking about taking myself shopping for a couple of comfy bra's tomorrow. I think I need a sleep bra too as my boobs hurt when I roll over in bed and I think they need harnessing!!!!!!!!

Love to all and hope you have a nice weekend
Lou xx


----------



## Bronte

Lou - Its at Kilworth Hall Hotel.. I am determined to eat plenty seeing as i cant drink.. Yes everyone knows i am pg  I know what you mean about boobs hurting in bed.. Mine are starting to get sore, i got myself measured at Mothercare for bras.. mmmmmmmmmm could just eat fish and chips and mushy peas with salt and vinegar 

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## LLM

Kilworth House Hotel is about 4 miles from me and it is absolutely gorgeous!! By far the most exclusive place to get married in Leicestershire and I've been to a few weddings there. You will love it. We go to a christmas doo there most years and it just looks so beautiful when it's all lit up with twinkly lights. When you see it you will know what I mean.

Have a fab weekend
Lou xx


----------



## bungeee

Hey Ladies

How are you, hope your all well!

Eli - hope things settle for you both soon!

Bronte - you go girl eat as much as you can, I love a good wedding, sounds like it wil be a posh do!

Spooks - how are you doing hun?  Hope all is good with you and little one.

Lou - Still can't believe and keep thinking back to what the nurse said and thinking 'did she really say that or did I make it up?'  

Helly - How's little aniken?

Sam - Hope school was ok!

Hello to everyone else!

I am getting concerned that I still have no symptoms and I'm 7 weeks, I know you ladies will probably be thinking 'lucky you!'  I am having a huge lack of PMA today and finding the wait till my next scan more unbearable that the 2ww.

It's comforting to hear that you don't have too many either Lou and I guess your a week ahead of me.  I do get quite tired, sometimes get really hungry and am always thirsty  . . .are they symptoms?

Someone stick my head in a bucket  

x


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hey there,

bronte you can hear the hb with the doppler from about 12 weeks though its a bit scary cos it can take ages to find it and that can just make you feel more stressed ! I did have a bit of an early bump,and then it disappeared for ages ! I think it was from meds and digestive stuff, anyway it went away and then didnt really come back till about 3 weeks ago at 16 weeks or so, and people still dont notice unless I really wear tight stuff and stick it out ! he he  still we all worry whatever the bump size big or small. ooh how exciting your scan next week .

bungeee the only symptom I really had was boob/nipple tenderness and swelling and slightly darker areola. and I was whipping up my top about 15 times a day to check they still looked like that. hilarious when I look back, but not at the time. was not sick at all. apart from once from dodgy fish !

I'm good the chilli gave me heartburn and then bum burn, but it was worth it. really enjoying the movements it makes my heart sing. hoping dont get called out this weekend but quite a few people due their babies. dh away till monday so might be on computer quite a bit ! 

love nell x


----------



## going it alone

Bungee - don;t fret about the lacks of symptoms - that's easy for me to say tho. I was just the same , symptom frree and worrying. When they do hit - and they will, one way or the other, you'll soon wish them away. Saying that - although my girls kicked me from one side of the room to the other, alien style, I still miss it.

Sorry can't stay awake much longer. My bed is calling, meeting the single girls tomorrow.

Love to EVERYONE I've missed

Sam xx


----------



## spooks

Evening all  
Well I bought some maternity clothes today (well my mum did for me  ). The first few pairs of trousers I tried on were huge and I felt a bit   that I'd assumed I'd needed them so soon but then I worked out the elasticated button thingy on the side        - but not before buying one pair that are 'quite snug'    and are on the end button already and will probably only fit me for about week!   
It was a lovely day though and nice to be able to see other pg people without that sinking, yearning  feeling.
Hope everyone's had a good day,
going it alone - hope your meet-up was good  
Bronte - hope you're enjoying the wedding  
Nell -hope no one's called you out  
love to all


----------



## HellyS

Morning all,

Well it looks like another miserable day  

Spooks - Glad you got some new clothes - have you found that maternity clothes make you look more pregnant than non-maternity ones?  I look HUGE in mine    

Sam - Have a lovely meet up today  

Bungee - Please try not to worry about lack of symptoms (impossible I know!) but not everyone gets them.  Tiredness is a biggie and you have that so you do have some.  Hopefully your scan will reassure you, although if you are anything like me (and probably everyone else on here!)  you will be fine for the rest of that day and then you will start worrying and counting down the days until your next one  

Bronte - Hope you are having a brilliant time and the wedding and showing your bump off to the world    Its an amazing feeling isnt it?  Hope your dress fit you  

Nell - Hope you havent had too much of a busy weekend and all of your ladies hang on until at least tomorrow    Hope your heartburn has cleared up.  Im getting it terribly at the minute - have some medicine from the doctor so thats helping a little.

Lou - Hope you got your new bras and they are helping you sleep better - nothing worse than not being able to sleep!

Hi Dawn, MArie, Eli, Lizi, TQ, Viv and everyone else!

Well I went back to work on Friday    Getting too used to this being off lark and am now on count down to mat leave (30 working days although this could change to 25 as Im thinking of not going back after half term....)  Im starting to get really bad cramp in my calves during the night so any helpful hints would be great!  

Enjoy whats left of the weekend
Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hello everyone,

well I got called out and ended up working 13 hours without a break. got home about 5 am. just woken up but have horrid headache and my thighs are killing me from squatting and kneeeling most of the time. all a bit complicated but everyone fine in the end. 2 new little girls in the world, (different mummys not twins ) both gorgeous and feeding well. I really love my job but sometimes its tough when u just want to be pg and potter around. hardcore !!! fingers crossed will stay quiet today. need to eat and rest and pamper myself back to normal. not feeling baby move too I think cos just so busy and stressed so just want to chill out today please if anyone's listening ! Nice to come in here though, like a warm bath.

spooks, for me too, it is really lovely to see other pg women and just feel excited and curious and  like you are sharing something especially friends and family. so hard when you are TTC sometimes. especially after bfn s !

Helly heartburn better thanks x I dont start my mat leave until 36 weeks officially. though I have two weeks off over christmas from when I am just under 34 weeks, then come back for a last 10 days. its because the person who will take over my job doesnt come back from africa until then. but I know it will be hard to be working when so pg ! have lovely colleagues though and I know they will take care of me, yes be nice not to have to work at all sigh. 

hi Sam too, and all you other lovelies. sorrry for whingey me post but nice to come and have a moan. probably pop back later  

love nell 

xxx


----------



## spooks

Nell - try to take it easy if you can   what a busy day!!! 

Just wanted to say (and I know I go on about this all the time  ) but a few spoons of natural yoghurt is an excellent remedy for indigestion - the best brand is 'Yeo Valley' (*not* the pro-biotic one) and it's quite easy to eat. (I don't have shares in the company honest!) 
If you're not satisfied I'll give you your money back! 

Helly - I do look even bigger in my mat. clothes but they're so much comfier. When I was trying them on my mum was getting so emotional . I guess the cyclogest may be making me bigger  I'm on it til the end of October. 
Right I'm off to surprise Dh and make the roast - had lasagne, chips and peas out yesterday and can't stop thinking about chips with loads of vinegar Mmm mm, bronte - how long did your box of crisps last? 
 spooks


----------



## Camberwell Nell

spooks, ta love am taking it easy today, and just had very good healthy homemade chicken and lentils and vegetables. very nutritious...but oh yes Bronte did you finish your kp beef ?  

yes my mum came maternity jeans shopping with me and she got a bit emotional too. was a bit like wedding dress shopping ! mind you wish I hadnt listened to her, she made me buy ones that are way too big and now I have no trousers that fit me as others too small and those too big doh ! cant stay away today. so you can all tell me to shut up if I'm talking too much xxx


----------



## Bronte

Morning girls, I am back and exhausted...

I still have loads of KP crisps left.. DP has started munching through them now...  so they will be all gone soon enough... They give me a raging thrist though cause their so salty...

Spooks - We had lasagne chips and garlic bread the other night.. I couldnt eat it fast enough and made sure i had the bigger portion..  I know what you mean about chips. I had some last night with loads of salt and vinegar.. I love smelling them 

Lou - Hotel was very nice.. and the food was good too.. I was exhausted by the evening and had to have a nap as i couldnt keep my eyes open.. Had a lovely bump though in my dress and DP kept stroking it.. Very proud daddy..  Feel shattered this morning though and off to work shortly.

I have got a 10 week scan booked on Thursday  as i want to see Chipstick again. Its been 3 weeks and i am going nuts.. Have rang the NHS to ask if any cancellations come through before my scan can they ring me as im not a happy bunny being left until 14 weeks.. Anyway i should be able to contain myself until then once i have had the scan on Thursday... It cost 150.00 but will be worth it... I also have to go and have my blood count done again on Wednesday as my white cell count is high... My GP isnt worried as he thinks its because i am on steriods and clexane which can affect the results and because i dont feel unwell he is just repeating them as a matter of caution... He thinks the hospital havent read through my records so they havent realised that i am medication. .

I got a pair of maternity jeans from jojo maman bebe and they are lovely and comfy.. Will be getting some more..

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## LLM

Morning Girls,

Bronte - Glad you had a nice weekend away and enjoyed Kilworth House. I was thinking of you!!

Spooks - Sounds like you had a lovely Mum/Daughter day and I'm sure you're Mum enjoyed every second of it. It was me that mentioned having an extension. We have done every room in the house except one spare room so that will be the nursery. It's not that big unfortunately (about 12 x 12')but will have to make do!

Nell - What a nightmare shift for you. It must be very hard work at times but glad you have good support from your colleagues.

Helly - I've heard that calf cramps can be a sign of not enough sodium (salt) in the diet but I'm not sure if that still applies when pg! 

I went maternity shopping on Saturday too so it seems like we've all done our bit to help our struggling economy! I bought some nice cropped jeans from M&S (don't have to worry about the length then!) and quite a few tops from Next & DP's. In general I wasn't very impressed with the choice and think manufacturers need to get their act together. Just because a woman is pregnant doesn't mean she has to dress herself entirely in black, navy or grey! My long legged jeans have arrived this morning so they'll be getting tried on tonight. All I need now is a pair or black trousers and I'm sorted!!

Going to see the midwife on Wednesday for the first time. Quite excited about that!! Just hope she's nice and doesn't tell me off for being a little overweight to start with!!

Lou xx


----------



## bungeee

Hello Ladies

Sounds like you have all been having lovely spending spree's!  Lou have you had a look in Peacocks?  I have heard that they have a good range in there, not the best quality but hey your only gonna be wearing them for 7ish months!

Hope all is good with all of you preggers people!  And the crisp munching is going well.  Funnily enough I was desperate for chip shop chips on Fri and Dp got some and I smothered them in vinager and salt . . . . ohhh my mouth is watering just thinking of them!

I have finally puked  , sad I know but I was delighted when I was sat at my desk today and suddenly felt really queasy, I just about managed to make it to the loo!  Felt great immediatley afterwards!  

Hope your all well!

x


----------



## LLM

Bungee -    for puking!!!


----------



## spooks

Bungeee - well done on -  BEING SICK!!!!!     Lucky you made it to the loo - when I was sick (just happened the once it was like projectile vomit - luckily I was near the kitchen bin at the time but there was no control over it.    Sorry for that everyone just thought I should share  

Glad you enjoyed your weekend Bronte  

Louloumac - I did manage to find a nice range of maternity clothes in the Red Herring dept. of Debenhams - they were like what I'd normally wear only for pg people and much cheaper than their normal range of clothes. My mum has even bought me a dress to wear ready for Christmas      Just need to find somwhere to go now. 

I seem to have grown again over the weekend - the girls in work that know say it must be pretty obvious to everyone although I did have a moment in the car on the way home as I didn't feel pg    and got a bit worried - then did a sick burp so was reassured. Going to try to hang on for my 12 week scan but if the worry gets too much I'll have a private one sooner.

nell  - your chicken, veg and lentils sounded nice but way too healthy to make me run into the kitchen for    . Hope work's not too busy  

Love to everyone - over and out spooks   (feeling slightly hyper-active today   )


----------



## HellyS

Evening everyone!

Bungee - Congratulations on the sickness    and well done on making it to the loo - my first bout happened in the middle of the high street in Leeds - very embarassing!!

Spooks - I never thought about having a look in the Red Herring bit of Debenhams....may have to go out on Saturday... Glad your sick burp made you feel pregnant again    

Lou - I got a couple of pairs of black trousers form Mothercare and they do different leg lengths and are SO comfy!  Oh how exciting having your first mw appointment!  Im sure she will be lovely and wont "tell you off" about your weight  

Bronte - Glad you had a lovely time at the wedding - I bet you felt so proud when your DH was rubbing your bump    I know what you mean about it not seeming two minutes ago since I was texting you - it also feels like Ive been pregnant for yonks though    Lucky you having a scan on Thursday - it will be well worth going private for an extra peek at chipstick - enjoy it  

Nell - Ooo you sound so healthy - do you fancy coming round to mine and cooking me something like that - by the time I get in from work I just want something quick and easy (which normally means unhealthy too   )  I bet you and your mum had a lovely time shopping together  

Sam - Hope you had a nice time at the meet  

Dawn - How are you?  I love your piccie of Jessica   but cant believe how big she is getting - time goes far too quickly  

Hi everyone else
Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Hey lovelies just a  quick one as dh finally back and we're about to go out and eat. 

Bronte ooh scan Thursday sure I'll be back beforet then though.

And Lou if she tells you off we'll all go and sort her out. your ff posse. 

bungeeee yippee on the puking hon

yes spooks and helly very nutritious and saintly.........made up for it today with a mcdonalds  

ok off for more food now ! I think we are going to a pub round the corner but we havent really decided yet. all good with me today, finally caught up with my sleep and very happy to have dh home for good this time. have to wait ages for scan. my supposed 20 week scan is not till 23 weeks.. my sister in law who is due the same day had hers today..no fair. she found out she's having a boy. still want to keep it a a surprise though it is tempting. ok chat later lovelies 

nell xxx


----------



## LLM

Nell - We've discussed finding out the sexes but have decided (at the moment!) that we don't want to know. As long as they are both healthy it really doesn't matter what flavour they are. Obviously if there was one of each that would be amazing and cover all bases as I know DH longs for a son to play rugby with and my Mum longs for a grandaughter as she already has 2 grandsons. I was talking to a friend last night who did find out what they were having but was so scared about anyone else finding out that they only bought white/cream stuff anyway so what was the point eh?!

Spooks - I didn't try Debenhams! After John Lewis and Rackhams had both told me they didn't stock maternity I didn't bother with Debenhams. I will have a look in there the next time I'm in town. Nice story about the sick burp!!

Bungee - I haven't looked in Peacocks but there is one in the town where I work so I'll have a mooch one lunchtime.

With all the talk of fish & chips I think I'm going to have to have some soon. Every time I think of all that salt and vinegar my mouth waters, Mmmmmmmmm.................dribble!

Lou xx


----------



## bungeee

Afternoon Ladies

Many thanks for all my Congrats on Puking, I did it again today and I'm so pleased with myself!  

Spooks - lol loved the sicky burp story, that is so what I'm gonna be like!  You must feellike you scan is ages away. I'm counting the seconds to mine and it's only a week away!

Lou - we are gonna find out sexes, mainly cos of names!  DP and I have such different ideas, I wouldn't have if it was just the one but with two it's gonna need some planning and coercing on my behalf!  Altho until their born I'll still only buy cream or white!

Nell - you do sound healthy, good on you girlie!

Bronte - not long to go for scan!

Hey Helly, how are you doing?

x


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hi there, 

meal last night was truly terrible, we couldnt even finish it . oh well you cant win them all wont go there again. he he bungeeee I am not healthy at all, I am eating so much rubbish...just eating the good stuff AS WELL you see that s the trick.  

lou lou yay on trying to keep a surprise !! hope we can hold out.

ooh someone mentioned peacocks maternity so I popped in today and our local branch doesnt have maternity but they had a sale and I got this great dress for a fiver !! its red and white with a big stretchy band that goes high up on waist just under bbs then a full skirt to the knee. perfecto ! I even tried it with a rolled up jumper underneath and it looked great  

big love 

nell


----------



## Ju2006

Sorry to intrude but couldn't help noticing you were all talking about where to get maternity clothes from. Peacocks do a good range but not in every store....however you can buy online !!!!!

http://www.peacocks.co.uk/Womenswear/Maternity


----------



## LLM

My local Peacocks doesn't have any either  

I went to see the midwife for the first time this morning and everything went well. Just alot of form filling really. She's told me to call our local BUPA hospital to ask about nuchal scans as she's not sure how useful they are for twins, something to do with if they give a high risk result then they can't do the normal blood tests as they wouldn't know which baby it refers to. 

So just waiting for my hospital antenatal appointment to come through the post now.

Oh, I went to see my physio aswell (who just happens to be a good friend) and she burst into tears when I told her my news. Anyway, she's given me a pelvic belt thing to hopefully keep everything in place over the coming months and told me to do lots of core strengthening exercises.

Still not puked!!

Lou xx


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well  

Lou - Great that everything went well at your midwife appointment   .  I hope she didnt tell you off   We didnt have the nuchal scan and decided against the blood tests  as I had read loads of things saying that they werent very accurate after having medication (for IVF) etc.  Also even if it had of come back high I wouldnt have gone through with the amnio so it seemed a little pointless.  Its a very personal decision though. I bet your friend was over the moon for you when you told her your news!  Keep up the exercises  

Ju - Thanks for the link to Peacocks - I have quite a few things from there, briliant!

Nell - What a bargain!  Sorry to hear your meal wasnt up to much  

Bungee - Well done on the puking again - its getting quite regular    What names do you have in mind?

Bronte - Hope you have recovered after the wedding    Enjoy your scan tomorrow - dont forget to post your new piccie  

Hi everyone else - just short and sweet today as Im SO tired after work (doesnt help that Anakin had me awake from 4 am having a little rave!  He/She is going to be one heck of a dancer  )  Our car seat came today - its so cute!!  

Speak soon
love
Helly
xxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Lou, you made me cry too!!! Such a great news hey!!!

Bronte, I was under consultant too.

As for IMPACT can you find this programme everywhere in the country?

Marie, hope your HFEA and knee problems get sorted out.  Ethan looks more and more grown up!

Going it alone, I cannot believe your girls will be 2 soon!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Here, all is ok, teething, baptism done last week end and getting ready for a holiday in the US for the end of the month

hello to all and Eli, hope you and Finlay will go home soon. It is always tough to see all the other mums coming in and out in no time and you staying there with the baby too.  Good luck

Steph


----------



## viviennef

Hi, just a quickie,

Marie - is that Tracey who has the little boy Max?

Viv


----------



## LLM

OK, a bit of a ME post but I need to rant...........

Just popped to the supermarket and rang DH before I went in to see if he wanted anything in particular. He told me that where he is working they have offered him a really good solid set of drawers for the nursery. I said "well how do we know if they'll go with whatever colour scheme we have" and he said "well we can paint them whatever colour" so I said "we don't need hand outs" and then DH went off on one about wishing he hadn't bothered and how nothing is ever right for me. So I hung up and sat in Morrisons car park sobbing my socks off. Is it me?? I've waited over 6 years to be in this position and I don't want (or need) second hand furniture for my lovely new nursery when we come to decorate. 

Men eh? Why are they constantly soooooooooo [email protected]??!!!!!!!!!!!

Guess my hormones are going through the roof as I wouldn't normally let something like this upset me. 

Lou


----------



## bungeee

Ohhhh Lou  , I'm sure he was trying to help but I know exactly what you mean.  I was getting a bit worried about how much everything would cost for two and then I remembered everything we have been through and how much we have already spent!  I'm hope your feeling better now!

Hey Spooks how are you and your ever expanding tum?

Marie - Hope the HFEA has sorted the problem out and you can get started ASAP.

Bronte - how did the scan go?

Helly - how's Annekien?

Nell - at least you add the good bits in as well  

All is good with me, had a bit of a mad panic yesterday as sickness stopped and so I decided to do a preg test and it only came up as a faint positive and so I called the clinic.  They asked me to go straight in and so I dragged DH out of work and drove an hour and a half there!  All was well but I have been banned from peeing on sticks . . .they have grown so much, in a week they have doubled they are now 16 and 15mm, you could visably see the difference.  I have my pre booked scan on Tues and then they are discharging me the NHS and so it will be a while till I see tham again - boooooo!

Other than that I am trying toboost my omega three intake and so have brought some tinned mackrel in a mustard sauce  . . . it sounds so grim but I think it's the only way I'm gonna get the oily fish down me!  I love Tuna and salmon etc but oily fish is a no!  Anyone have any tips?

x


----------



## Bronte

Lou - Hunny dont worry chick.. I was the same the other week when a friend who is 28 weeks offered to give us their used moses basket after they have had their little boy.. I was horrified but DP thought what a bril idea..  I told him that this baby is having everything new and will be spoilt rotten...  I think men just dont get it. 

Bungee - I peed on a stick on Sunday because on Saturday i felt so great i wouldnt have thought i could be pg even though i have got a big tum.. Anyway its normal to be paranoid i think in our circumstances...  As for fish i havent eaten any oily fish at all.. Just cant stomach it with the nausea.. I have had plenty of cod and am taking fish oil with my pregnacare so im not too worried.. I have also had the odd no no as well like mayo, and parma ham... but only the once...

Marie - Thank goodness something is getting sorted now with the HFEA and tx...      

Helly - How is everything with you.. Are you back at school now..

Dawn - Yes KP crisps are chipsticks favourite and bacon sarnies.... 

Hope Tracey gets better soon..     

I have uploaded my new scan of piccie of chipstick.. They were very settled and comfy and didnt want to move at first but i moved about and we got a little wave and two legs jigging about.. DP was shaking when he got back in the car.. I dont think it has hit him yet  

Love Bronte xx Oh we have just had a clotted cream scone..


----------



## LLM

Thanks girls for understanding, feeling a bit better now!

Bronte - That is a fab picture of Chipstick, how lovely to see a wave!!

Bungee - As far as I'm aware you can eat salmon once or twice a week and it is only Tuna, Swordfish & Marlin (like we have that everyday!) that you have to stay away from because of the high levels of mercury. You can have the odd tinned tuna sarnie without any problem and mayo is fine if it is the jar stuff like Hellmans as it's pasturised.

I have just had a chat with my old contact at CARE Leicester as I know they do nuchal scans at the Leicester Nuffield hospital. I asked her about having nuchals with twins and she said they do them all the time, the only problem is with the blood test but then if I can get a good result from the visual scan I should hopefully be able to relax a little (yeah right!!). Anyway, I've booked myself in for Saturday 11 October as they have to be done between 11-13 weeks. Oooops there goes another £188..........serves DH right!!!!

Clotted cream scone sounds lurvvvvvvvvvvvvvly!!!

Lou xx


----------



## Bronte

Yes hun take it out on his wallet.. That will teach him.. 

xx


----------



## bungeee

Are you not supposed to eat Parma ham?  I like Proscuttio ham is that off limits?


----------



## stephanie1

Hello girls

bungee, I kept off it but I know that some of my PG friends in spain and france kept on eating it!

Lou, being PG unbalances our hormones, I hope you get this sorted with your DP. We are all different and I too had decided that some stuff aI wanted brand new and others did not mind borrowing! 
The funny thing is that I noticed that DH suddenly went inot a man who will have a baby mode and was trying to sort the rest of our lives financially and he is trying everything he can so that I would not need to work!!! so saving money there and there seem to be what they think about. The sad thing is I am back at work because I need it for my sanity. I just wish I had a work where I could do 4 days a week now but I am happy to work.

Good luck girls

Steph


----------



## Marielou

I just thought I'd point out this thread re: the link I posted yesterday regarding a former FF member. I'd had a few IM's wondering where the link had gone, this should explain: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=157135.new#new

Bronte - Awwww a real little bubba! Gorgeous!

Marie xxx


----------



## LLM

Just to let you know that everything is rosey again this morning! DH came home with a cake for me and apologised for being insensitive. I had a snooze for an hour and then we went to the pub and came home with fish & chips...........yummy!!!

Feeling much better today!
Lou xx


----------



## *ALF*

Good morning

firstly      
HUGE CONGRATULATIONS
ON YOUR 
1st
BIRTHDAY JAMES 
     ​
wow that year went quickly, I remeber you posting Steph to tell us of his early arrival. Have you got anything special planned?

Marie - thanks for the link, I had wondered whether something was up when the thread disappeared yesterday.
Great to hear you are making progress with those beautiful embies of yours. Is it today you should get some firm answer?

I too was another person who wanted to buy all brand new things for my precious bundle. In the end we had a second hand bath and nappy wrapper - everything else was brand new   The best pennies you'll ever spend 

Just taken delivery of a beautiful bouquet of roses - it's our 10th wedding anniversary today. DH is on a plane home from India as I type so haven't given him his pressie yet - it's a willow tree figure of a couple holding a new born entitled 'our gift' - it's going to be a joint anniversary and christening gift (Jessica's christening is in two weeks - closest we could get it to our anniversay).

Well the darling I put down for a nap 20 minutes ago is now curgling away to herself, so I'd better go.

Love to all
Dawn
xx

Ohhh gurgles now progressed to cries..................​


----------



## LLM

[fly]     [/fly]

Dawn & DH - 10 Years of marriage is something very special to be celebrated and how lovely that you've got your beautiful little girl with you!

Have a love day/weekend
Lou xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Lou - glad you sorted things out with your DH. Men just don't have a clue sometimes do they! They are always trying to be practical whereas with women, it's an emotional thing and we all want brand new stuff for our babies and have the pleasure of choosing and planning it all. 

Dawn - Happy anniversary, wow, 10 years! Hope you have a lovely time when he gets home. I love those willow tree figures. My friend gave me one with a woman holding a baby when I had Jamie and I was in tears reading the wee card, so emotional!

Steph - Happy First Birthday to James, can't believe he's one already! What are you doing for his birthday?

Marie - I'm in total shock about Tracey. Are you still in touch with her? What's happening with your treatment now, you've had such a stressful time with all that. Hope it all gets sorted out.

Bronte - love the new pic of Chipstick. Hope you enjoyed your scone, yum.

Bungee - try not to worry too much about symptoms disappearing. I didn't have that many with Daniel but everything disappeared completely at 8 weeks and I was worried sick. Managed to get a scan and obviously everything was ok. Re the oily fish, I took a pregnancy vitamin which had omega 3. Think it was a Sanatogen one which you can take before, during and after pregnancy. 

All fine here apart from me having a throat and chest infection. I'm feeling a wee bit better today, the boys are at Dh's parents and are staying there over night. DH is at work so I'm having a lovely day watching tv, reading mags and browsing on here. Almost worth being ill for!

Hi to everyone else,

Viv


----------



## spooks

Flying visit -
  hugs to everyone

I'm not complaining (honestly) but I can't believe how sick I've felt all day
I feel rotten   but it's great      

back soon, love spooks  

ooh ps - if anyone lives or is near the Newport South Wales area there is a factory clearance shop for jojo meme bebe (or whatever it's called) google it for the address - not sick enough to think about clothes obviously!  

OMG must dash


----------



## going it alone

Sorry just a quickie from me

Lou - at your first IMPACT appt they should explain that the bloods don't work as one twin will mask another's results as they test for certain proteins and if one has low levels, the other's normal level will mask it. They also gave me a leaflet for nuchal scans, the cheapest in the area. Some charge different prices for twins and for singles. 

I bought new for most things, but borrowed moses baskets as they aren't in them for long. My friend had twins the year before so had matching moses baskets. I also bought a three wheel buggy from ebay, as a second buggy. It's been one of my best buys ever. £50 for a twin buggy that was immaculate.

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## stephanie1

Hello 

Dawn, I was amased you remembered but I guess that if it is your wedding anniversary it may help. 10 years, well done. I hope Jessica's Christening goes well. James had his last week with all the family so we had a cake for him with a candle and tomorrow another cake with 1 or 2 friends and a presy. 

Viv, I hope you will feel better soon, thanks for the best wishes too. 
We are all unwell in the house too and the GP yet again gave James antibiotics. As we are off on hols next saturday I have not complained. 

As for second hand, we got a bath second hand, bouncy chair (so we had one upstairs and one downstairs, some clothes and that was it!!

Steph


----------



## HellyS

Morning everyone!

Steph - Cant believe that James is one, that really has flown by!  Sorry to hear you have a poorly house - hope you are all better for your holidays - Ooooo two cakes, he is a lucky boy  

Spooks - Congratulations that you are feeling yucky    Try eating ginger biscuits or/and wearing a seasickness band  

Bronte - LOVE your new piccie of chipstick    Its so clear, one fo the best Ive seen!  How are you feeling?

Viv - Hope you had a "lovely" poorly day yesterday - the things you do for a day in front of the tv eh?      Hope you are better soon  

Dawn - Belated congratulations on your 10th Anniversary!  And how lovely to have Jessica to share it with    Its our 3rd Anniversary on Wednesday and I cant believe how quickly it has gone - could do it all again tomorrow (obviously only to my DH though   )

Lou - Glad everything is good with you and your DH now - sometimes they just dont think do they?    We have bought a few things second had (bouncy chair thing and nursery accessories) and I would have got the bath and things too but DH wanted a tummy tub so we have bought one of those  

Bungee - I think you are supposed to steer clear of parma ham but dont worry too much about it if you have had it!  The midwife said to me they advise you to stay away from certain foods because of risk but if you have already eaten it and you are fine then dont beat yourself up about it - sounds like good advice to me  

Hi Marie, Nell, Sam, Lizi and everyone else - just a short and sweet one as my dad has just come round to help put some shelves and things up in the nursery.  

Have a lovely weekend ladies

Love 
Helly
xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hiya, well finally a sunny day here in London today. all well in my world. had a lovely meal out with family last night. well actually food was pretty rubbish but we all had a nice time. talking of food dos and donts, I forgot and had pate for starter, still it was chicken liver and I'm well past 12 weeks, so not too worried.  I think a lot of the food advice shouldnt be taken too strictly anyway, listeria is incredibly rare and I think so much better to be eating a healthy varied diet with some tuna or brie or whatever in it ,than living on chocolate, crisps and coca cola......like I've said I just have all those things AS WELL.... . a little bit of what you fancy and all that.Oily fish.. i love mackerel you see, just baked in the oven with a sprinkle of salt and chili and lemon. but I still dont have it that often cos it never looks really shiny and fresh in our sainsburys. but I know oily fish doesnt rock everyones boat. does salmon not count as oily then ?

Happy birthday to James stephanie x we love james or jamie for a boy but still not decided.

lou hope you have a lovely scan.

sorry for no more personals can barely remember my own name today. 

marie I was really shocked about that whole tracy thing. I hadnt posted because I hadnt ever spoken to her but of course was feeling very moved and sad for her and her family as you do when you hear of such tragic circumstances. what a strange thing to do.

love nell x


----------



## LiziBee

Hello!
Just a quickie as we got back from our holiday late last night and I have SOOOOO much washing to do!
what did I miss? When are we doing a leicester meet-up? (Sorry, no time right now to read back.)

Aghhh, boobs in demand again (or is it her nappy? I must learn to recognize these cries!)
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Ging ging

hi ladies

hope you are all well.  not read back will attempt too at some point.

Just wanted to let you know that maisie and lily are home, we were discharged yesterday.had a frought week as i was re admitted, but all ok now.

take care ladies, love to all.

xxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Congrats TQ!


----------



## LLM

TQ - So pleased you are all home now and hopefully settling into some sort of routine. I shall be bugging you for tips in the coming months!!

I had a lovely weekend. Saturday afternoon I went to a local baby equipment warehouse place with my Mum and we had a good mooch around. Didn't buy anything as far too early and don't want to tempt fate but it was good to get an idea of prices. Saw a pram that I like the look of too.......

Went out for dinner to the first of many swanky restaurants that I have on my hit list for places to go whilst I'm off the booze and can drive. It was really lovely for DH and I to have some quality time together and the food was amazing!

Yesterday involved watching rugby and flopping on the sofa.....perfect!!

Lizi - There is another thread about the meet up with a poll on the first page.

Hope everyone else is ok,
Lou xx


----------



## Ging ging

louloumac, bug away hun, just hope I can be of some help.Only thing I would say is finish work when you can, and get plenty of rest, tthat bump gets hard work, and I only made it to 32wks.

TQ.xxxxxx


----------



## eli..g

Shame I dont live in leicester way... would love to meet you all!!  Sam and I will have to have our own meet up down south!!

Hope you are all ok.

We are doing well and Finlay is a joy!  I have a little infection in my c sec scar, but antibiotics are kicking in now, so feeling alot better!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Welcome home to Maisie and lilie


----------



## sam mn

i agree eli re everyone meeting. look fowrad to our get together.

lizzie are you still coming down to sailsbury in oct?

TQ glad you are all home safe and sound.

sam
xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - yep! Oct 5th to 18th....but my sister and her family are flying in from switzerland to join me so don't quite know what the schedule is! Will PM you when I know what days are free.
Lizi.x


----------



## bungeee

Hey Ladies!

Hope you are all well!

Glad all is good TQ, looks like I will be bugging you soon too!

Eli - hope the infection clears soon!  Also if you ladies do do a Southern meet let me know cos I'm down that end too!

Loulou my twin buddy how are you?  What pram are you thinking of?  I have my eye on the baby jogger double as I need an off roader due to the dogs!

Spooks - hope all is good with you hun!

Bronte, Helly, Nell, Lizi, Sam, tawny, sar, Marie and sam (eeek have I forgotten anyone?) a big hello!

I had my final scan at the clinic today and will now be seen at the NHS hospital, it was really emotional saying goodbye to everyone  . . . .what am I like!

Anyway both babies doing really well, had an external scan and everything was really clear could even see one of them jigging around!  They measure 21mm and 20.4 mm and their hearts are beating away strongly.  I finally allowed myself to by something baby related today and got a magazine - whoo hoo!  It's finally starting to sink in!

x


----------



## going it alone

Bungee - I bought my double three wheeler off roader from ebay, £50. They are great for walking the dogs etc. but they are not practical for other thimes. They are heavy, don't fold up too well/ fit in a car boot and are too big for doorways. I have an estate car and still struggle to get it in the boot with other things. So a second smaller noraml buggy is worth thinking about, which is why I bought a second hand one and it was worth every penny, twice over. Mums best.net is a good site for advice, it's a bit like "Which" where mums comment on things that they have bought, recommending or advising against. The twins thread here is also a good place for things like that too. For my everyday buggy I have a Combi, it's great. I has a trifold system so folds up very small and fits through almost every door and is lightweight. It has taken a bit of a battering and isn't as strong as I would like it to be almost two years in. It's horses for courses, one is the best for some situations and vice versa.

Dawn - hope Jessica's Christening goes well

Lizi - boob or nappy - I hope you got the right end!!  How were the hols?

TQ - Great news to hear you're home. Like you I had very little mat leave. Worked to 31 weeks, finished on the Friday, saw the midwife on the Mon, raised BP and protein, admitted on the Weds, had the girls at 34wks after 2 wks in hosp. My advice to any twin mum would be to be prepared early. I was in hospital, a single mum with no carpet or paint on the nursery walls and no furniture! I did have my bags packed though!

As for me and the girls, we're feeling pretty grotty. Have had a virus between us for a week now, it seems to keep changing. Libby started with it last Tuesday, me and Amelie started on Thursday. First it was a flu like thing, it's left me with a mother of all sore throats. Now Libby has the runs. They are both off colour and either it's simply the virus or a combination of that and the terrible twos beginning. It's not fun here at the mo. They have begun actually fighting. Amelie pushed Libby today, so Libby slapped her across the face. At the weekend they were in the buggy going to sleep. Amelie took Libby's blanket from her and then put her hand across Libby's mouth, so Libby bit it. Amelie seems to star things, as the bigger twin, Libby seems to finish things! Joy!!!

Love and hugs

Sam xx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Sam, James has had the same virus and we are off to california this saturday! 
As for being ready early I think that gettng your hospital bag ready early is good for all. This was the only pplan I had and it helped a little.

Eli, at least you have Samm down your way!!! 
Ido not believe that there are anyone on this thread in Herts? 

Steph


----------



## SarW

Hi Everyone,

Just to check in to say hi! I'm still reading posts, but am so shattered just lately. Alice is waking up at 3-4AM every night for the past few weeks. It's driving us bonkers, but I'm hoping somehow we'll get her out of the habit. I don't think she's getting enough milk in the day, so making up for it at night.  I've just been to see the health visitor today who said to make sure I give her plenty of milk added to her food, and that she gets some home made family meals. We've been at my parents for about 3 weeks so poor Alice has been mainly on jars. I was told today that their calorific content isn't as good as home cooked meals, and seeing as her weight gain is dropping below her normal line I'm going to try and see if this helps. What a responsibility it is feeding your child....  I sometimes wish I could share it with DH, but he wouldn't have a clue! He can't even cook anything much for himself... LOL..
Anyone else have any tips? 

TQ! ...Fab news! Many congratulations!

Eli...Can you PM me your address? I had the same thing with my stitches. It's really not very pleasant. Glad you're now on antibiotics and feeling better. 

Steph...Happy Very belated birthday to James!! Wow...I can't believe he's one. 

Alice & I can't wait to meet some of you girls soon!...Bumps & Babes too. 

Hi to everyone else. I can't wait to hear about all the growing bumps on here. 

Well better go...It's way past my bedtime! 

Love lots
Sarah & Alice


----------



## *ALF*

Morning all

Haven't seemed to be able to get on to post much recently...umm wonder what could be taking up all my time...............

Helly & DH -    Are you doing anything nice to celebrate?

SarW - oh 3am wake-up call, not good, hope you can get that sorted soon. Jessica has just started waking at 5am rather than 6.30am so have introduced solids at teatime in an attempt to stop that..... who knows whether it'll work.................

Eli - I'm another one with an infected c-section scar. I ended up being readmitted because I sprung a rather drastic leak from my scar (oooops sorry don't mean to worry anyone about having a c-section)

TQ - great to hear your girls are safely home with you now  

Sam - sounds as though you've got your hands full with your girls.

Bungee -


> it was really emotional saying goodbye to everyone


 - you wait 'til you take your bundles of joy in to see everyone, that really is emotional.

Right will leave it there for now.

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## LLM

Bungee - You've got me going now! I've been thinking of calling my clinic and asking if I can have another peek (they did offer if I felt the need) but didn't want to be a pain. Since reading you wonderful post I think I'm going to give them a call. I've been a bit worried the last couple of days because I feel so flipping healthy. No sickness, boob pain has gone and the only symptoms left are feeling shattered and my trousers getting tight. We are going away the week after next and I know I would feel much happier if I could see them again.

As for buggies/prams, at the minute I am in love with the Babystyle Twin Lux as it's really traditional and I think it would be lovely for walks round the village. I have a large boot so it should fit ok and I have figured that I could detach the carrycot bit to bring in the house and park the chassis in the garage. I haven't seen an "off-roader" yet that I think looks flat/snuggly enough for newborns but then I haven't seen the baby jogger though so I'll have a look at that. I don't like the tandem ones where one sits in front of the other as I think the one at the back won't see anything!! Such a minefield isn't it?!

Sarah - One of my biggest concerns about having babies is remembering to feed them but I'm sure they'll let me know when they are hungry!

Bronte/Spooks - How are you both doing? How's the puking??

Dawn - When is the christening?

Helly - How's things with you and Aniken?

Right then, I'd better get back to doing some work. Love to everyone not mentioned xx

Lou x


----------



## LLM

Just heard back from the clinic and they will see me tomorrow at 10:30am for another scan. Hoping and praying that all is ok and then I can relax a little............

Lou


----------



## bungeee

Hey lou 

Just a quickie!  Good luck for tomorrow.  Don't worry about symptoms!  Other than my two puking incidents I haven't had anything else.  Boobs not sore anymore and no nausea, all I have is tiredness but yesterday was proof that both of them were fine!  I agree side by side stroller all the way I want them to be able to see each other not each others backs!

Hello everyone else!

x


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hi all, 
bungee hurray for lovely scan and hope yours was the same too Lou. 

hi Spooks boo for thrush. ouch. try the natural yoghurt too, just for the soothing  effect 

gosh all you busy mums. sarah, dawn , sam etc !!! still skipping around in happy pg with low maintenance bump...mmmmm yes actually going to be hard work at the end of this isnt there ! only just beginning to really believe I'm pg let alone have to look after a real baby at the end of it and beyond. oh gosh sam with the terrible twos and the virus and the fighting each other !

all good with me, 21 weeks today, but still 2 more weeks till scan. looking forward to it, though a few people have said their later scan wasnt as good as the early ones cos they couldnt see as much ?? maybe pop into town to check out mothercare. ....

love nell


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone

Dawn - Thanks for the anniversary wishes    Another lovely piccie!  You look nothing like I imagined...isnt it funny how you get a picture in your head of how someone looks and then when you see them they are totally different?!  

Lou - Glad you managed to get in for a scan tomorrow, it will be lovely to see you babies again - you will be fine  

Nell - Hope you enjoyed your trip into mothercare  

Spooks - Hope it all clears up soon - sounds nasty  

Bungee - So happy that everything was well at your scan  

Sar - Sorry to hear Alice is waking during the night - I bet you thought you were past all of that!  Hope it passes soon  

Bronte - How are things with you and chipstick?

Steph - California?!  How lovely - enjoy hunny  

Sam - Sounds like you have your hands full with the girls at the moment - hope its just a stage  

Hi - Eli, TQ, Lizi, Sammn and everyone else Ive missed.

We are fine - had a couple of good nights sleep so feeling loads better in myself.  Anakin has been nice and quiet at night but very active during the day for the past couple of days so its been great feeling him/her move around and kick me - I normally only feel it that much when Im awake during the night!

Love to you all
helly
xxx


----------



## Marielou

I'm sorry I refuse to have any sympathy for people having sleep problems - I have a near 2 year old who is yet to sleep through,  so if yours is any younger, you're not as tired as me na-na-na-na-na!     Seriously, sleep deprivation is a form of torture, hope those babies are sleeping better soon! 

Helly - Its lovely feeling the kicks and stretches, isn't it?  

Dawn - I agree, you don't look how I imagined you either!  But, now I can't remember what I thought you looked like   

Nell - It is very strange when you're left alone with this baby and its yours and its lovely to know its with you and noone is going to take him/her away - but it really hit me with silly little things, like 'OMG, I've got to buy you clothes for at least the next 18 years!' and things like that! 

Oops, I am needed, apparently daddy is not good enough!

Marie xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all



> You look nothing like I imagined





> you don't look how I imagined you either!


...ummm not sure how to take that.... suppose as long as I don't look as old as you'd imagined that's okay 



> I have a near 2 year old who is yet to sleep through


 - apparently the definition of sleeping through is sleeping for six hours or more...... (in whispered voice ) Jessica did that at 3 weeks..... - I know you want to shoot me now  

Lou - Jessica's christening is on the 5th October, week on Sunday.

Helly - I really miss those kicks and wriggles. My best time was having a bath in the evening, it was our bonding time, I would sing to Jess (same song each night) and talk to her and she would kick back. Interestingly, if I sing the same song to her now, it acts really quickly to soothe her and calm her down.

Right off to have a shower, then butterscotch icecream calling...

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## LLM

Well I've been for another scan and everything is absolutely fine and dandy! It was amazing to see how much they've grown. One measured 33mm and the other 31mm. One was wriggling around waving its arms and kicking its legs and the other appeared to be fast asleep! Lovely strong heartbeats seen and I can finally relax and start to believe that I might actually end up with two babies at the end of all this!!! 

I promised the nurses at the clinic that I won't bother them again and the next time they see me will be when I turn up with 2 bundles of joy to show off.

So a very happy Loulou today!

xxx


----------



## Bronte

Lou -Fab news hunny.... They grow so quickly dont they!! 

Dawn - Love the piccie of you.. Im not brave enough to post me on here.... Jessica is so sweet.. 

Spooks - Hope you feel better soon...       

I have bought a fetal heart monitor...  Ooh i love it.. DP is a whizz at finding chipsticks hbeat much better than me... I have used it four times since it arrived yesterday....

Helly - Glad Aniken is behaving at night and allowing you to get some much needed sleep.

Bungee and Nell Hope your all ok..

Love to everyone i havent mentioned..

Bronte xx


----------



## LiziBee

Hello!
Pleased to hear that everyone is OK (flu and sleep deprivation permitting!)
I've nearly finished the mountain of washing and am now thinking what to pack when I head off again in weeks time to my parents while DH goes to latin america for a fortnight.
I'm packing up lots of stuff for the NCT nearly new sale on saturday and getting really weepy. I know I said 2 was my lot, but I can't believe I'm not going to do it all again, it's very strange.
love and hugs
Lizi.x

PS. Sam, Loughborough NCT sale is on Saturday at 10.30am at the Gorse Covert centre by Morrisons!


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Hi all, 

did go to mothercare in the end and measured all the buggies as we have a tiny lift up to fourth floor. so looks like only really the mclaren ones fit in, but they seem fine anyway. was very taken with the cool little bugaboos but just too long. me and dh were wheeling the buggies around giggling like kids. honestly felt like a fake !! even though I was proudly pushing out little bump. didnt buy it straight away though as will check out e bay.Then went to top shop maternity and treated myself to leggings and a smock style top with pockets and a long necklace. much more trendy than my usual clothes !!! then yesterday someone gave me a bag of the most lovely baby clothes nearly all unworn ! girl stuff but some of it neutral-ish.. so gosh looks like its really happening.

Marie yes...I think it will be amazing but terrifying when we are finally face to face with our little bundle of complete responsibility. gulp...And I'm 40 and a midwife. still dont feel like I know anything though. 

Dawn i love the idea of your singing in the shower. racking my brain to think of lovely special song. and all that keeps coming into my head is .....you cant hurry love, no you just have to wait...lol dont know why that is stuck in my head. ooh butterscotch. I had flashback to butterscotch angel delight in the 70s there. 

bronte. sounds like you have full blown doppler addiction. get some help... 

lizi sounds like you're not so sure that two is your limit !

lou lou beautiful scan honey !!!yey your two little babas are growing away in there. 

hi spooks, helly, bungee and everyone else 

nell


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone,

Was hoping to get on here tonight and have a proper catch up as DH was going out but his friend has just cancelled so its another quick one Im afraid.  

Lou - Great news on your scan.  You must be so happy (although if you are anything like me you will be on countdown to your next scan already   )

Nell - Its great shopping for prams isnt it?  Makes everything feel "real"    

Lizi - Are you definate about sticking at two?......  

Bronte - Yeah you have joined the doppler addicts club too    I still use mine although I have restricted myself to every thrid day (unless Im feeling a little paranoid...)

Dawn - You definately look younger than I thought    I imagined you to have long dark hair for some reason..... no idea why    I havent got the courage to post a piccie of me    I love the idea of you singing to Jessica when you were pregnant.  I think if I did that Anakin would probably stop moving to try and shut me up - not known for my musical abilities    I have bought Classic FMs baby CD though and listen to it in the car all of the time.

Marie - Read your fantastic news on the other thread - When are you expecting AF to get those babies back on board?  Loads of        

Well thats about it from me.  Going to have something really unhealthy for tea, currently debating between kebab or pizza..... cant wait!  Im going shopping with my mam tomorrow.  We are going to get nighties and things for my hospital bag - aaarrrrggghhh its getting scarily close now  

Take care everyone
Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Thanks for the comment about the piccie - don't worry it'll only be available for a short time, I wouldn't usually put a piccie of me up, but thought it was quite a cute one of the two of us (okay, so maybe slightly biased!)

Nell - I made my song to Jessica up - it goes - 'I love you Jessica, yes I do. I love you Jessica, yes I do. I love you Jess - i - ca, I love you Jess - i - ca' - then I'd sing it all over again - simple words with a simple message!  (We knew she was a girl and we've had the name chosen for years)

Helly - I'm not known for my singing abilities either.  I think Jess settles quickly when I sing it to her now in order to make me shut up - it's alot louder on the outside!!!!
My advice refs nighties - go for a cheap one for labour then PJ bottoms and a top for afterwards (preserve your modesty better with all the visitors).

Bronte - you're really lucky to be getting the heartbeat this early.  Don't panic if you don't get it sometimes - Jess always hid from those things, even at 40 weeks!!


Right off for some tea.

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## Marielou

I used to sing 'You're just too good to be true' to Ethan when he was a bump - I always cried at the 'You'll feel like heaven to touch, I wanna hold you so much, at long last love has arrived, and I thank God I'm alive, you're just to good to be true, I can't take my hands off you!' (not my subtle changes  )

He still loves the song now  His 'song' is Chasing Cars by snow patrol, it was playing when he was born, the words seem so apt to us laying there together forgetting the world just after birth.  Oh, and the song I sing him that I made up is 'Ethan is a baby boy, baby boy, baby boy, Ethan is a baby boy, he lives in baby lane'  

Saw a teeny tiny newborn today, OMG I'm so broody!

Nell - It is my total lifedream (aside from being a mummy) to be a midwife, I'm doing an access to higer education course so I can do my MW training when I've had this next baby   I must have driven my MW crazy, I was far too interested in her job  

Bronte - Wow you've done well finding the hb so early! Ethan used to kick my doppler away, was really funny from around 20 weeks, when you could actually _see_ him kicking it off! 

Helly - Should be about a fortnight until the frosties board the mothership - they don't have any names yet ... am trying to think of some cute embie names but have yet to come up with some goodun's!

Loulou - Awwwww so glad the bubba's are alright!

Marie xxx


----------



## going it alone

I'll second Dawn's advice for the nightie etc. I bought a couple of huge cheap ones for labour from Matalan. I also did the same with cheap packs of knickers - well two packs, one pack of deep ones, one pack of normal bikini style, allowing for c-section or natural delivery. So much better than the throw away kind, and the really cheap economy brand proper knickers are just as cheap as the disposables, and more comfortable.
Lizi's advice to me post birth worked well too. If there are toilets with bidets on the ward, use them. Wee in them with water running, saves the stinging stitches, either that or use a jug to pour water at the same time. My friend could only wee in the bath, with the water in, to avoid pain. 

Lizi - thanks for the heads up with the NCT sale. Can't make it though, we're off to Skeggy tomorrow morning, visiting family.

Got to go and finish packing

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## *ALF*

I second Sam on the big knicker thing - don't bother with the disposable ones they are rubbish! Tesco and George do packets of 5 Full briefs (granny knicks) for something like £2 - a few packs of those in various sizes will get you through alot better than the disposable ones.

Marie - your 'you're just too good to be true' brought a tear to my eye.

Jessica moaning, doesn't like me sitting on the computer - think it's about time she had some quality 'dadyy play time'.......

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## Marielou

I agree on the cheap knickers - I bought a 5 pack from Asda for £1, they're much more comfy and you can just throw them away after!  I also bought a 2 pack of cheap nighties for hospital from Asda for about £4. 

I didn't have a bidet in the hospital, so best tip from me for weeing after stitches is to lean right forwards so the wee tips forwards not backwards towards your stitches! 

Remember to take slippers or flip flops with you into hospital - oooh and warm comfy socks, as your feet often get cold during/after labour.  The best thing I took was a flannel for DH ot mop my brow with during labour, the MW also rubbed my back with a damp flannel and it honestly was the best pain relief for me.  Also a straw - you'll be greatful for it when you need a drink in labour!

Marie xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Oh... another song I sing to Jessica..... 'on the day that you were born the angels got together and decided to create a dream come true, so they sprinkled moon dust in your hair, golden starlight in your eyes a-blue'


----------



## HellyS

Thanks for all of the advice on the knickers and nighties ladies    I have already bought a few packs of disposable knicks but will definately invest in some cheapie cotton ones instead.  As for the nighty thing I went to Primark and got some for £3.00 each - bargain!!  Thought a nighty would be better in case of section/catheter etc but hadnt thought of visitors coming and things....may put some jarmies in too  

Marie - Thanks for the toilet advice too!  There is so much to think about isnt there?  I bought some flannels so hopefully DH will find a good use for them    I was watching x factor last night and one of the songs was chasing cars - thought of you and how beautiful it must have been just with you Ethan and DH after his birth - brought a   to my eye.

Dawn - Hope Jessica let you have some computer time while she played with daddy - just threaten to sing at her that will keep her nice and quiet  

Sam - Enjoy Skeggy!  

Bronte - How many times have you listened to chipstick now?  Have you lost count?    Like Dawn said try not to panic if sometimes it takes a while - they certainly have a tendancy to hide (certainly know how to worry us already!)

Hi everyone else - hope you are having a nice weekend.  We are at the midwife on Tuesday so will let you know if there is anything to report  

Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Hi everyone, 

oh it was so lovely to hear your baby songs DAWN and MARIE . How lovely. I got quite emotional. Hilariously DH was singing match of the day to bump last night. just with da da da da da da da da's obviously. Oh dear, I thought..... but then guess what, bubba obviously liked it cos he could feel baby wrigglilng around last night in bed when I was fast asleep. how beautiful is that. daddy/baby time already !

Oh Marie I'm so happy that you are thinking of becoming a midwife too, its the most amazing thing I ever did, though also the most demanding...which I guess will sooon be topped by motherhood. was at a lovely home waterbirth early this morning. so beautiful and gentle. a real privelege. How great that you are about to get going again, beep beep here you go...

hiya sam, bronte, lou lou, spooks and bungee. 

love nell


----------



## HellyS

Oh Nell that birth you were at this morning sounds perfect 



Camberwell Nell said:


> bubba obviously liked it cos he could feel baby wrigglilng around last night in bed when I was fast asleep. how beautiful is that. daddy/baby time already !


That is gorgeous 

When Anakin was having a quiet day last week I was getting worried (no change there then  ) and DH said "dont worry, when you were sleeping he/she was wriggling all over " He had been lying awake with his hand on my tummy - I was really choked up - its such an amazing time isnt it?


----------



## Camberwell Nell

dear Helly

Oh snap with dh's and the hand on the tummy.   yes it really is such an amazing time. 


and the birth this morning really was so beautiful. third baby so a bit easier than first but still.... took amazing pics too of the baby's face under the water before the body came out.  everyone was so happy and calm, it was great, and her other two daughters were so happy to meet their sister. what a miracle it all is.

love nell


----------



## Bronte

Evening ladies..

Not staying long as very tired.. Had a horrid day.. just feel so tired and had no energy to do anything at all except eat 

Lou and Spooks hope your both ok girls..

Nell - I would love a water birth and have discussed this with my midwife who says the hospital im going to does have a birthing pool. I know that you can also hire them for home use..

At the mo i have been reading to chipstick... Our favourites are The very hungry caterpillar and Hairy Maclarey from Donaldson dairy.. oh and the Gruffalo.. I think DP thinks i have gone bonkers... Please reassure me i havent.. I have been listening to chipstick today who has been making some funny noises... 

Hopefully will feel better tomorrow.. Love to everyone

Bronte xxx


----------



## LLM

Bronte - I hope you are feeling better today. It's awful when the tiredness consumes you isn't it?! I am currently sat at my desk trying not to blink for too long or I may nod off! Well done for reading to chipstick, I think that's lovely and I hadn't thought of doing that. My nephews visited yesterday and when they left they both came really close to me and said "Byebye Babies" into my stomach and it felt really special, like suddenly the bambinos are really real. Does that sound bonkers?

Nell - That water birth sounds lovely although I won't be brave enough to have my babies at home. I am very good friends with 5 of the midwives that work at my local hospital so I'm not worried about going there as I know they will make all the right noises to ensure I get well looked after. I hadn't thought about a water birth at hospital and it's something I shall look into. The next time I see one of them I'll ask their opinion..............

I'm loving all the advice regarding nighties and knickers. I shall bear all this in mind for about 6 months time!

I took DH to the baby equipment shop near us at the weekend and he loved it (much to my surprise as he generally breaks out in a sweat as soon as he gets near a shop). We have had a re-think on the pram/pushchair situation and I think we will go for the OutnAbout Nipper 360 as it seems to tick most of the boxes, the main ones being the size and weight of it, it's fab and folds up really small. I would like a proper pram for when they are first born so I might keep my eyes peeled on ebay and see if I can get one fairly cheap. I bet I could get away with a singleton pram for the first few weeks as they will be so tiny. I'm loving the Isofix car seat system too, I know it's expensive but how much time and hassle is that going to save me when it comes to putting two babies in and out of the car??!! It will be worth every penny!

Hope everyone is well, hugs to all

Lou xx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Lou lou, thats so cute your nephews saying bye bye aah.

and Bronte..reading stories. how sweet is that. bet it was your tummy though not chipstick making the funny noises. hope you feel better. 

well I had a bit of a funny morning as put on black t shirt and new mat jeans and dh said. wow you look really slim...are  you really pregnant ? As we all know we dont need much encouragement b4 that paranoia kicks in, so despite all the wriggling , ended up listening with doppler in front seat of car . of course was perfect but still made me feel better. but its true. I really hardly look pg today. really havent been worrying at all the last few weeks but now want to have scan which is due week on Thursday. I can feel that top of bump is just above belly button where it should be and keep telling myself to count blessings but you know how it is girls..! 

love nell


----------



## eli..g

Hi all.

I'd just like to say a few things about disposable knickers...... rubbish..rubbish!!!  Could not get them on.. put my fingers through them trying too!!  Could not get them off..elastic far to tight and scratchy on tender belly!!  Had BIG belly huggers instead ( hubby had to go and get more!!) and still wearing them now!

Big babby nightees too!!!  Still weaing them also... so attractive!!


I sing rubbish made up songs to finlay too... good job he cant understand just yet... or he'd think 'mummys mad'  

Isofix is worth every penny!!  Don't have it and sooooo wish we had.   Would make it so much easier in and out of car!!  I would recomend the investmant to you twinnie ladies... well all mummies to be really!

Exx


----------



## LiziBee

Car bases for the seats are so worth it. I watch friends spending ages wiring them in while I just click an go!!
Washing from the holiday is all done, now I'm packing again for a 2week stop at my parents, starting this w/e.
I think its lovely to read to the babies. I often sang "you are my sunshine" to Rosa (or buba as she was then) and she still loves it!!
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## HellyS

Evening all!

Bronte - Hope you are feeling better today.  It is really awful when the tiredness just hits you - cant offer any words of advice either ust try and rest whenever you can.  Hope it passess soon    What a lovely idea reading to chipstick I bet you both have lots of fun when you do it  

Lou - Sorry to hear you are feeling so tired too - it will pass! (although it is starting to hit me again now...)  As for the isofix, we have bought one but obviously cant comment on it yet!  I have read loads of good reviews though - can imagine it will save you LOADS of time with two of them to get in the car safely  

Lizi - You are a right little jetsetter arent you    Enjoy the time with your parents  

Eli - Thanks for the advice on the knickers - will DEFINITELY be buying some grannypants now  

Nell - I'm sure your LO was just lying further towards your back so you didnt have as much of a bump - I bet that doppler gets well used    Not long until your scan now  

Hi everyone else.  Hope you are all well    We are great.  Loads of people have commented today on how big my bump looks - Anakin must have had a bit of a growth spurt over the weekend.  Cant wait for mw appointment tomorow - I love it when she measures and listens in (I have a doppler but always feel reassured when mw does it!)

Take care
Love 
Hely
xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Spooks - I think "who's zooming who" is another Carole King classic, sung by Aretha Franklin. Not one of her best works perhaps!
Lizi.x


----------



## spooks

Thanks Lizi - I'll look it up, it was really rather bad and sounded like a 70's nightmare song


----------



## going it alone

Soz, just a quickie
Isofix are great but carrying two car seats at the same time, with babies in gets heavy, quickly. With the girls I rarely used the seats that could be taken out of the car and opted for the permanent seats and moved them in and out of the buggy. Then again I am on my own and I lived on a terraced street with no off road parking at the time so it was more of an issue for me. It's a pain in the bum as travel systems are rare for twins, Jane do them but they are very expensive.
Skeggy was great, well for skeg anyway. Even got onto the beach for two days. The girls are such outdoors babes, it's great.
Love to all
Sam x


----------



## wolla

Bronte - Hairy MaClarey and The Gruffalo are 2 of Thomas's fave books.

After Thomas was born I used to sing Elton John's 'Your Song' to him, but could never get to the end of the line "I hope you don't mind, I hope you don't mind, if I put down in words - How wonderful life is.....now you're in the world" - used to have me in bits.  Saw someone singing it on the telly the other week and filled up - what a wuss!!


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone!

Spooks - Hope you are feeling better (the internet can cause so many problems when you google symptoms - will explain more in a bit!)  Please dont pinch the name Anakin - DH has his heart set on it        Yeah right like he's going to get his own way on that one!

Sam - Glad you had a nice time - I bet the girls loved it on the beach  

Sorry this is a bit of a "me" post but Ive had quite an eventful day!!  Went to the mw yesterday and everything was fine - she stuck my blood results from last appointment and our 20 week scan results in my notes and off we trotted back to work.  Got home in the evening and read through and noticed that on my scan it said that an amniotic band was noted.  Of course I googled it (will I never learn!) and the results werent a nice read.  So I didnt sleep last night and rang the hospital this morning.  I spoke to a lovely lady who tried to put my mind at rest but my DH could tell I was still fretting so he rang and asked to see someone.  So the outcome was I ended up at the hospital this afternoon having a scan where thankfullly everything is fine!  Anakin is looking gorgeous and I cant believe how big he/she is now.  The band is in a position where it is unlikely to cause any problems so I came away a very happy girl  

Hope everyone is well - sorry for rambling but Im jsut so relieved!!

Love as always
Helly
xxx


----------



## spooks

Hugs to you Helly - I've banned nyself from self-diagnosis and inter-net searches. So glad everything is okay - why do we put ourselves through it? 
   slapped botties all around I'm afraid  
You know; the name Aniken really is lovely - we're going to go for a more traditional one personally but I wonder if your DH will get his way


----------



## LiziBee

oh Helly


----------



## going it alone

Helly - we've all been there. If you think you're paranoid now, just wait until you're holding Anakin - that's when paranoia really kicks in!! As for the name, my ex head has a little boy called Obe Joe.

Sam x


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Hi all, 

still having bump worry re. smallness of...but ta for reassurance Helly. and so glad all well with amniotic band worries. wish scan was tomorrow....a whole week more to wait. love to all. 

nell


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - saw your post on the midwife thread.  Glad you managed to get some reassurance and got to see little anakin again.

All is well here, just getting ready for Jessica's christening on Sunday.  Had a trying on session the other day, both me and her, and all clothes fit so all is well.  Only problem is Jessica's gown is far to long to be able to get her into her car seat if she's wearing it, so think we are going to have to put it on her when we get to the church - oh well, it's looks pretty who cares about practicalities!!!

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## LLM

11 weeks today!!! That's Spooks little reminder!!

Helly - I have absolutely no idea what an amniotic band means but I'm glad it won't cause you any problems. The worry never ends!!

Nell - A friend of mine was really small between 4-7 months (literally at 7 months she had the smallest of perhaps a 4 months bump) and this was because the baby was stretched out round her middle. After that the baby moved position and suddenly her belly shot out and she's now got a lovely big bump with only 2 weeks to go!! I'm sure all will be fine when you go for you scan.

Dawn - I hope you have a lovely day on Sunday and that Jessica enjoys being centre stage. Looking forward to seeing a pic of her in her beautiful frock!

Bronte - Way hay, you're past the 12 week mark, have celebratory bag of chipsticks!!!!!!!!

We've started discussing names but haven't really come up with anything that we both agree on. Doesn't help with having to think up 2 girls and 2 boys names to cover all bases!!

Think I've found my perfect pram/buggy but it costs a small fortune............the Mountain Buggy with twin carrycot attachment. That way I get to have the babies lying flat and facing me for the first few months and DH gets his off roader for when they are a little bigger. So many colours to choose from too so it may take some time to decide..........

Love to all
Lou x


----------



## Camberwell Nell

ta lou lou, 
feeling better today after good night's sleep. and sure its just the way I am. can feel baba moving about x  glad you got buggy picked. I'm getting excited about NCT sale on saturday. hoping to find amazing bargains ! love to everyone else. 

nell


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone!

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts - it really means a lot    Well I am no longer paranoid annie and have pulled myself together (well for the time being at least   )  Everything is starting to get close now.  I have mw again in three weeks followed by our tour of the hospital, then our 36 weeks scan, then our birthing pool session then a breastfeeding workshop - its all getting pretty real now  

Nell - So glad you are feeling better - its awful when you are worried like that - it must be worse for you as you know exaclty what should be happening!  Take care and enjoy yourself looking for your bargains  

Lou - Glad you have chosen your pram - even if it does cost the earth!  Just think though you can sell it on afterwards and make some of that back    Now to decide on the colour.....  

Dawn - I bet you and Jessica looked lovely in your outfits    Never mind practicalities as long as she looks gorgeous eh?    Like you say just get her ready at church.  Have a lovely day, you have waited for it for so long  

Sam - Obe!!! What an amazing name!  Best not tell DH though or we might end up with an Anakin Obe    dear knows what he would want for a girl....    Hope you are well  

Spooks - I know all of us google searchers should get a   shouldnt we    What names have you decided on?  or are you keeping them secret?

Wolla - The words in Eltons song are so apt no wonder you had a tear or two  

Bronte - How are things with you and chipstick?  Have you had your NHS scan yet?  If not when is it?

Big  to everyone else  

love 
Helly
xxx


----------



## spooks

Lou -thanks for the due date reminder    what am I like!

Helly - secret names for the time being sorry - even though me and Dh named our kiddies years ago - bless us.  

Paranoia alert  I got home today to a message which had been left on my ohone and mobile yesterday (never check them  ) to say that I needed to ring my fertility clinic ASAP - rather worried now imagining all sorts     WHY AM I SO CRAZY?
Is it down to the hormones do you think, or because we had tx to get this far?
I really need to relax! Just hoping that it's a call about unpaid bills or something (not that we haven't paid) or whether we want sibling   - which we do but they told to let  them know when we were ready. Ah well I guess I'll find out tomorrow. 

Love to everyone - off for a snooze


----------



## going it alone

Helly - thankfully for Obe he was born before Doctor WHo came back onto our screens as his dad is more of a doctor who fan than a star wars one! Who knows what he would have been called! probably K-9.

x


----------



## Camberwell Nell

ooh helly its all getting so exciting now . you really are on the home stretch now honey. enjoy these last few weeks and spoil yourself rotten with loads of self indulgent stuff. 

spooks hope clinic just want some boring admin thing. 

I'm off from tomorrow eve for the whole weekend !!! hurray. 

hello everyone else

love nell


----------



## *ALF*

Morning all

I would like your opinions please.  I've written the following for Jessica for her christening.  I'm no wordsmith by any means but I think the sentiment comes across.  Anyway, my query is, part of me would like to put it up at the 'do' after the christening, do you think that's appropriate or not (not going to read it out or anything just have it there)

Before we held you in our arms
We held you in our hearts
We sought and waited patiently
For you to come into our lives.

The road to bring us to this day
Was painful, long and hard,
But every step along the way
We held on to our dream;
That our lives one day would be filled
With a life so precious and new.

Now we look into your eyes
We see that life a-new
We shout with joyous heart and voice
Dreams really can come true

Today, on this your special day
We make this pledge to you;
Hand in hand we’ll walk your path
And watch you grow so big
We’ll love you, comfort and provide
We’ll nurture that within

Jessica, you truly are 
Our precious dream come true,
You‘ve grown within our hearts so long
Now proudly within our arms you’ll stay
For all the world to see

Thanks for your opinions.

Love 
Dawn
xx


----------



## Bronte

Dawn - I think it is lovely and will be wonderful for people to read as they arrive.. 

Helly - Glad everything is well with Aniken..   

Spooks - Hope there is nothing to worry about.. Let us know.. 

Has anyone suffered with headaches....  I have had them on and off since Monday and yesterday i had to go to bed.. I havent rang the midwife about it but dont know whether i should be bothering her with it or whether to just grit my teeth and bear it. Is paracetamol ok to take... I need to pull my head off..

Lou - I havent even thought about a pram pushchair or what the nursery is going to look like. I am going to leave it till after xmas and the hopefully we might get some good bargains in the jan sales.

Right ladies off to sort my poor head out.

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## Ju2006

Bronte - Paracetamol is fine, just remember loads of water !!!


----------



## LLM

Bronte - I was googling this morning and fell upon an article that says headaches are common around 12 weeks because of the hormonal change as the placenta takes over. So nothing to worry about says Doctor Loulou!

Helly - Princess Leia sounds lovely to me!!

Spooks - Hope you're ok chuck?

Dawn - Those words are beautiful and it made me well up which doesn't happen often so it must be good!!!

Nell - Enjoy your shopping!

Talking of songs, I rocked out on my way to work this morning to an old Bon Jovi CD (track Born to be my baby) except I was singing "You were born to be my babies, babies I was born to be your Mum" and it really made me smile. Must have looked like a right nutter to anyone looking!! Somehow I don't think that song is going to have the calming sleep effect if I sing that to them when I put them to sleep!!!!!!

Off on hols tomorrow morning so take care everyone and I'll catch up as soon as I'm home!

Lou xx


----------



## bungeee

Hey Ladies

Sorry been Awol as I have been very very busy!

Tawny - I had tears in my eyes that is beautiful, hope all goes well!

Lou - That's the pram I want, it's great isn't it, my second choice is the Nipper 360!

Bronte - hope the heads OK!

Spooks - how's you and little one?

Nell - I'm sure your perfectly sized, small and compact!

Helly - Glad to hear all is well with Anekin.

Hello to everyone else!

All is good with us, we have finally let my dad, DP's Mum and my Mum in on the secret!  It's lovely to be able to share the news.  My Dad has said he'll pay for the pram and my mum has been busy buying stuff already!  We have had a few chats about names but nothing has really stuck and like lou says it seems to be harder thinking of 2 of each and having two that sound nice together . . . we shall be keeping names secret too until the big day!  I had my first M/W appointment yestersday, she said she would try and hear the heartbeats but wasn't sure we would as I'm only 10 weeks!  We couldn't hear them but I hope that was just cos it's so early!

Anyway hope your all well and your bumps are growing nicely!

x


----------



## Marielou

Oh Dawn, that poem had me in tears! 

I'll share some with you ... this is Ethan's 2nd birthday poem ...


Our miracle baby, where has the time gone

It only seems like five minutes since you turned one

Even now when you're sleepy and into my neck you nuzzle

I can't believe we're so lucky to have found the missing piece of our puzzle.


Each day you learn a new word and we're constantly in awe

Of our amazing first born baby; The one our hearts were waiting for.

You fill our life with happiness and memories to cherish and keep

And we never tire of looking at you, even when you're asleep.


This year you've not stopped learning and we've loved hearing you giggle

You had a passion for In The Night Garden's Makka Pakka and Iggle Piggle.

But now you're growing up and so Thomas the Tank is in

And my clever cheeky monkey, climbing is definitely your thing.


So birthday wishes to you today, on the 8th of October

Your time of being one is officially over.

A year full of firsts is finally through

Darling Ethan, Happy Birthday, now you are 2!



And the birth announcement one: 

Do you believe in fairies?
In wishes that come true?
Did you think the lucky star
Would shine its light on you?
Have you crossed your fingers?
And triple crossed your toes?
Hoping that the pain will go
That pain that grows and grows

Have you thought your sorrow
Must surely have an end?
When a baby born so near you
Is your sister's, your best friend's

Did you wonder where in life
You were meant to play your part?
When all that ever happened
Was each month you broke your heart

Believe in luck and fairies
And stars that shine anew
Have faith, hear what I'm saying
For dreams - they do come true.

Ooooh we're all in for a weep fest with all these lovely poems!   

Its Ethan's 2nd birthday party tomorrow, I can't believe it!  Today has been crazy busy, we are taking 10 little friends to a local indoor soft play area and then having family and some neighbours over for a buffet and games in the afternoon.  Looking forward to it!  It doesn't feel like 2 years ago that I was awaiting his arrival (well, not expecting it for another 5 weeks or so!) and loving my bump - I am SO broody at the moment, and hoping we get to do this all over again  

Marie xxx


----------



## spooks

Ladies what are you trying to do to us!!!!!!    

Well Dawn, I got to the second line of your poem and was in tears, which just kept rolling til the end - how lovely 

Then I recovered until I read Marie's.
And Dh has just phoned and said 'you sound full of cold are you okay'
'Yes' I sniffled 'I've read some poems on FF and they're lovely'  
  

Well the phone call today *was * about an unpaid bill - apparently they forgot to charge us for a very important aspect of our tx - the !  
So that was no problem - I was so relieved and I've also ordered sibling  for the future! I just thought it would be a case of 'yes we'll have some' but apparently they have to go through the donor bank. Hoping we can get it but if not I'm not going to stress. 
I'm actually feeling very positive today I've been so queasy the last few nights it's put my mind at ease although I know it doesn't necesarily mean anything and the scan is next week     .

Bungeee - can't believe you managed to keep your news to yourself until now  
Hope you are well 

Lou - hope you have a great holiday 
I can just imagine your twins listening to Bon Jovi in their cots   

Bronte - hope the headaches ease up  

Nell - have a lovely weekend off 

Going it alone - glad you had a nice time on the beach 

love to everyone else, have a good weekend  spooks (much calmer today )


----------



## HellyS

Evening everybody  

Dawn - Your words are absolutely lovely and I think you should display them at Jessica's Christening.  If I dont "speak" to you before then, have a lovely day  

Marie - Again beautiful words although between you and Dawn you have turned me into a crying wreck    I especially love the one for his birth - every word is so true.  Im sure you will be loving your bump again very soon    

Spooks - Glad you are calmer today    So glad the the call was "just" about an upaid bill - you must have been thinking allsorts!!  Glad its all sorted though  

Bungee - How on earth did you keep your news to yourself for this long!!  I was hopeless and told both sets of parents the day I found out    It wont be long before your midwife can let you listen to the heartbeats -  its an amazing experience but just a little early at the minute  

Lou - Princess Leia   Dont encourage him Lou!!  You are going to have two little rock chicks by the sound of it    It would be so funny if your little ones will only settle if you play rock  

Nell - Oooo lovely a full weekend off all to yourself.  Hope you are doing lots of nice things (even if that just means relaxing and spoiling yourself   )

Hope everyone is ok

Have a great weekend
Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## eli..g

Just a quicky ladies,  DAwn, MArie.....I do not need any help to produce tears at the moment they are free flowing enough!!!  Darn hormones!!  What lovely poems you've both written for your little ones...i'm sure they will love them when they get older and be so chuffed you wrote them for them!!  Now you've got me thinking!

Glad you've sorted the problems helly and spooksxx 

Love to you allx


----------



## *ALF*

Morning all

Thanks for your positve comments about my poem.  I've decided to put it up tomorrow, just want everyone to know how special she is.

Marie - what beautiful poems.  I love the idea of doing one for each birthday...umm if I start now the creative juices might be flowing enough by the time her birthday comes round.  Enjoy Ethans party.

Eli - don't worry those hormones will calm down eventually   and in the meantime, let the tears flow.

Bronte - I suffered horendously with headaches up until about 18 weeks but I think it was the prednisolone (well they stopped when I stopped taking it). They were so bad just poping out to the shops would have me unable to do anything for three days - I spent most of that time confined to the house doing very little (Jessica now has a very nice knitted blanket thanks to that time ).  Hope it's just a one off, take things as easy as possible.  When's your 12 weeks NHS scan?

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## HellyS

Just a quickie to wish Dawn and Jessica a beautiful Christening day    Have a lovely time girls!

Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## Bronte

Have lovely day Dawn and Jessica...    Im due a 14 week scan with the NHS which is two weeks away.. desperate to see chipstick again 

Have been painting yesterday and i seem to have overdone it, think i may have got a trapped nerve down my right leg.. so have been told off by DP and ordered to rest today... best go before i get more telling off.

Love to all

Bronte xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Just a quickie to say thanks for the best wishes for today, we had a great day even if it did throw it down on the way to the church. I may be everso slightly bias but Jessica looked gorgeous  and I managed to hold it together 



> i seem to have overdone it


   TUT TUT - you are pregnant TAKE IT EASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## Marielou

Dawn  - Glad your day was lovely! We need photos! 

Ethan's party was lovely, initially stressful due to family problems   but we were soon having the time of our lives and everyone enjoyed themselves.    Ethan got loads of pressies, we opened some yesterday and saturday so family could see him opening them - he got one of those Little tikes red and yellow coupe cars from my mum, and has been whizzing up and down the house ever since    
Its his birthday wednesday and Mark has booked the week off so we can treat him every day (spoiling him?! us?!  ) - today we're going to the farm.   

Gotta go, a tantrum has started over dressing  

Marie xxx


----------



## wolla

Dawn - glad you enjoyed Jessica's big day.

Marie - Ethan's party sounds fab - lucky boy getting treated every day.  I'm just starting to plan Thomas's and can't believe he's going to be 2 - where does the time go?  Being brave and having 6 of his little friends at the house on the Sat before his birthday, then having a few family round for tea on his actual birthday.  Thomas got one of the LT coupe cars last Xmas - we keep it in the garden and he loves it - but can only go backwards in it on the grass!!

Bronte - hope your headache has eased - that forehead stuff works quite well and doesn't have any drugs in it.

We've all been out of action with this awful flu for about 2 weeks - DH still suffering (well he is a man!!)

Wolla
x


----------



## eli..g

Glad to hear the celabrations went well marie, enjoy the rest of the week!!

SOunds like you had a good a=day too dawn, any pics of her in her beautiful gown?

?


----------



## Daisee08

Hey ladies - so nice to see so many over here  

Cant believe i'm actually over here myself yet  

Well i held off posting until today - had my scan you see - and wow was i taken back a little - it was so amazing to see and when she put the volumn on so you can hear the little (well fast) heartbeat - we were so amazed..... & so amazed. So, i'm just over 7 weeks with an EDD of 22/05/09.... 

Been tryin so hard to keep any food down but it just aint happnin!! and oh my dayz, i just sleep for hours and hours - and thats during the day not just at night!! 

What am i like


----------



## spooks

OOOOOhhhhh Daisee    So pleased to see you posting here   
Glad everything went well at the scan. I find a little food and often does help and just eating what you fancy (even if it isn't very healthy  ) 
Try and get all the sleep you can if you need it - I often go for a snooze at 6:30pm for 2 hours then am back in bed for the night by 10   

Marie- glad Ethan's party went well after the initial hitches (families eh!) 
Dawn - you must have a photo to post of Jessica on her christening day   Glad it went well too. 
Bronte - PAINTING!!!!!!    take it easy   (thanks to your little bean's name I now have an overwhelming desire for chipstick crisps!  )
helly - how man yweeks have you got left at work? Can't be long now  

TQ - I know you've got your hands full but if you're reading - just wanted to send you    and hope all is well. 

Eli - hope all is well with you too  

Wolla, vivienne, going it alone, bungeee, lou, nell, Sam and everyone else  
Take care and I hope all is well   Spooks x


----------



## spooks

ooooh - you've got me crying again   they're gorgeous


----------



## *ALF*

Don't worry spooks has not gone mad, they came out a bit big, so have deleted the post for now so can play with the sizing - will be back soon!


----------



## *ALF*

Right going to try again, hopefully they'll be smaller now....










and










and not forgetting










.. a girl is not properly dressed without her frilly knickers, lacey tights and silk booties!!!!!


----------



## *ALF*

Okay, so they're not much smaller but will have to leave them like that for now, as have bottles to sterilize and need to jump in shower....

Daisee - so glad your scan went well.  We also heard the heartbeat at our first scan, it's amazing isn't it.  Get in as much sleep now as possible, there'll be little chance once bubs is here   

Bronte - how's the head?

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## *ALF*

Right, have played with them and now probably too small, but hey, you get the idea!!!

Right MUST go and sterilise bottles............................


----------



## SarW

Awww...Jessica looks gorgeous! You must be such proud parents. 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for the lack of personals. Alice is still not sleeping through, although things are a little better...We're nearer 5AM now, rather than 4AM. Having said that, the clocks change in a few weeks don't they! ANy hints and tips for that one? 

It's so lovely to see loads of new faces on here. Daisee....So pleased your scan went well! 

The poems you ladies have written are lovely...Exactly the way I feel. 

X


----------



## Follie

Hello Ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining but you all seem sooooo experienced!!

I recently achieved my   and whilst we are absolutley thrilled I'm now at the paranoid stage where I'm reading into everything.....I'm hoping that everyone does this.

Anyway we have been asked to have a gestation scan on 14th October, at which point I will be 6 weeks......our clinic have moved our appointment by one day as they have better equipment available on this day - now I don't want to get my hopes up too much before I go, so can any of you lovery ladies advise me if we will be able to hear the heartbeats or is this just too early..??

Many thanks
Lynne x


----------



## Marielou

Lynne - Hello and welcome!  Hearing the heartbeats all depends on your clinic's equiptment - my clinic just showed us the scan, no noise, which was emotional enough .... but some people's (daisee's) have volume so you can hear too   

Dawn - Awwwwwwww! Gorgeous photos!  Loving the one of the knickers, tights and booties!

Daiseee - Fantastic news, a May baby! Gorgeous.  

Better go, DH has a bad back (read broken back, he is a man!  )

Marie xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hi all, 
weekend off was good but just ridicuoulously busy including up on the dancefloor saturday night ! so came back to work tired. but things should be a bit calmer from now on. baby moving loads which is lovely and have my scan on Thursday. will be 23+1 by then cant believe I've had to wait so long. dont want to find out flavour though just see him/her again.   

dawn loved all of them but especially the knicker pic with the lacy tights !!! the cutest thing ever. and your poem is lovely bet everyone was crying.

and marie your poems were wonderful too. happy birthday ethan. I LOVE those little cars they make me feel quite teary.

bronte, take two paracetomol. it's fine.

lou have a lovelly holiday.

spooks phew glad it was about money xxx 

bungee my bump is bigger already and so much movement now am feeling really reassured. I wouldnt even try and find hb at 10 weeks so def v.early to hear and nothing to worry about.

hi helly, sarw, wolla, dawn and elig and everyone.

welcome to Lynne and Daisieee. hurray for your good news. lynne I would say you are right on the borderline of whether you can see/hear heartbeats. also depends on equipment. we couldnt see/hear hb at 5w 5 days but wasnt worried as all looked normal otherwise.xxx


----------



## Bronte

Ooh I had a right giggle at the piccie of Jessica in her knicks... Dawn they are fab hunny 

Nell - I dont know how you have been managing to dance hun.. I can hardly get out of bed in a morning. .

Daisse - You have finally come to join the mad house... 

Welcome to the thread Lynne.    

Spooks - Chipsticks mmmmmmmmmmmmmm lovely.. you need to eat more than one packet though.. One was never enough for me.. 

Lou - How are you doing chick.. 

Bungee - I dont know how you managed to keep quiet hun.. 

Hello to Helly and Aniken... Marie, Sar, Wolla, Eli and anyone else i have missed..

I have got serious doppler addication...  Couldnt find the hbeat on Sunday so was frantic yesterday... however all is fine as found chipstick straightaway yesterday and he/she was going like the clappers...headaches chronic  but trying my best to get on with it and taking paracetamol and using forehead.. had a indian head massage last night and have another booked on Sunday.. to see if she can help with them... 

Hope everyone is doing ok..

Love Bronte xxxx


----------



## Follie

Thanks for all of your advice and warm wishes....


Have been for our first HCG blood test today 21DPO and the result is 4500!!!! We are definately pregnant!! Keeping everything crossed that everything proceeds with no problems...


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone

Daisee - Lovely to see you over here    You were really lucky to get to hear the gorgeous heartbeat- what an amazing moment  

Lynne - Hello, welcome and congratulations!!!  I dont know if you will get to hear the heartbeat - I know some clinics do but ours didnt have that facility    Great news on the HCG!!!!

Dawn - The photos of Jessica are brilliant - love the one of her frilly knicks and lacy tights    Glad you all had a great day  

Nell - Where do you get the energy from?!  Like Bronte Im struggling to even get up on a morning never mind anything else    Lovely to hear you are getting lots of reassuring movements from your litte one  

Sar - Sorry I have got no tips or ideas about the clocks changing    Hope Alice starts sleeping through very soon....  

Spooks -  Hope the chipstick crisps done the job    Have you had any cravings?

Bronte - Hope the indian head massage works it must be awful having headaches all of the time    Take care  

Hi to everyone else 
Love 
Helly
xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi Everyone,

You might not remember me but I used to post quite a lot about 18 months/2 years ago.  

We're going to be stepping back on the rollercoaster again soon (Eli - don't mention this on saturday, we're not telling anyone this time!).  Excited and terrified all at the same time, so no doubt I'll be on here a lot in the next few weeks.  So, to update on me - I've got one lovely amazing little boy who turns one on Thursday.  DH still has no sperm so we'll be using the same donor this time round - it's good stuff   Just need to get referred by my GP again then we'll be starting.

I'm going to read the last few pages of this post now to catch up on everything!

pippi


----------



## going it alone

Sar - My advice for the changing clocks - black out blinds/curtain lining help a lot. In this house I used lining and stuck it to the window frame using double sided tape to ensure that nothing slips past, then light doesn't make a difference. In my old house I used adhesive velcro so that the blinds could still be rolled up when I had a viewing as I was selling it or wanted fresh air/window open. When the girls were younger and more creatures of habit and resistent to change I changed their bedtime by fifteen minutes a day, starting from BST changing to normal bedtime at the correct time GMT by the 4th day. 

Marie - Happy birth day for tommorow Ethan, you lucky little boy.

Pippi - welcome back

Dawn - I'm a fan of frilly knicks too. The photos are gorgeous.

Follie and Daisee - welcome and congratulations

Apologies for all that I've missed

Love Sam xx


----------



## spooks

Hello everyone 
quick fly-by
[fly][/fly]

dawn, I'm glad you explained about the pics - I saw the photos of Jessica again tonight then thought 'I'm sure I posted straight after to say how lovely they were, what's going on?' I thought I was losing it    then in my paranoid pregnant state I wondered if my reply had been removed for some reason    oh I'm going Loop the loop!

Sar W - aawwwh! isn't Alice a cutie even if she does wake at a ridiculous time   

Love to everyone else - sorry I haven't replied to you all; I have to go. I woke up at 8pm after a 2 hour kip and am now going back to bed.  
Catch up tomorrow


----------



## *ALF*

HAPPY 2nd BIRTHDAY
ETHAN
  ​


----------



## Marielou

Thank you soooo much for Ethan's birthday wishes    

We had a lovely day at Thomasland today, Ethan really enjoyed himself, as did we! 

Marie xxx


----------



## sam mn

happy birthday to Ethan. sounds like you had a fab day.

sam
xxx


----------



## wolla

Happy birthday for yesterday Ethan - glad you enjoyed Thomas land - sounds fab.

Wolla
xx


----------



## eli..g

Hello all

Good to see you back here pippi... cant wait to see you all saturday and to introduce you to our little man.  so excited to hear you are going to trya again, i was only thinking that earlier this week.. FIngers crossed for you!! Of course I wont mention it x

LOvely photos dawn, such a pretty outfit, she looks lovely...

HOw is your birthday week going marie... bet you are all having fun!

Congratulationts to follie on your bfp, and daisee good to see you over here toox

As i'm now typing little man has just put is foot upon the desk, its like he wants to help!!  I think he's saying hello to you all   

Helly. seems like time is flying by  for ypur pregnancy..

Ooh door bell gotta go x


----------



## Camberwell Nell

just to say scan went well yesterday. pictures werent great but all was fine and baby doing somersaults throughout. didnt like being poked much. still mystery flavour....though I think boy. and not too small so can stop fretting about bump size. placenta was a bit low though not too worried as I know they usualllymove out of the way in plenty of time. 

well helly and bronte you are 3rd and 1st tris and supposed to be tired. I'm supposed to be in my blooming phase arent I ? but I think the dancing was a one off.   

hope head better bronte. 

congrats follie ! and hello pippi exciting news bout starting again. 

ok no more personals now as trying to multi task with cooking dinner . 

big   everyone 

nell


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies

Just a quick one to say hi, and that I have not forgotten you all, been a little hetic the last week or two, endless visits from the neonatal team, health visitor, and a nursery nurse.  The girls are doing really well, had a little hiccup with lily she was having probs with regulating her temperature so ended up in A&E with her, but she's fine. Both are gaining weight nicely, maisie now weighs 5lb15oz and Lily 5lb 5oz.

Sorry no personals, but my eyes are shuting,DH is currently feeding maisie for me and lily is due her feed shortly.
Love to all and I will be back soon and get caught up with everyone's news.
TQ.xxx


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone

Sorry I havent posted much this week but I have been reading - just very tired!

Spooks - Fantastic news that everything was well with your scan and you are now in the second tri.  Hopefully you will be feeling really good for the next couple of months....not that the third tri wears you out that much.....    So what EDD did the scan give you?  My dates changed too but Im not too concerned as Im sure our babies will just arrive when they are ready (whether we are or not   )

Nell - So glad your scan went well too!  My placenta was quite low at my 20 week scan but when I went for my "Helen being neurotic" scan last week it had moved so hopefully yours will too (I read somewhere that 80% will move by the time you have another scan) but Im sure you know that already  

TQ - Lovely to hear from you, although how you find the time to post with your two little ones and your steady stream of visitors I will never know    Glad to hear the girls are doing well - I bet you still cant believe they are yours    Take care  

Eli - Ah how cute that he wants to join us all    Hope you are both doing well  

Marie - Belated Happy Birthday to Ethan - I really cant believe he is two already!  Hope you all had a lovely week  

Pippi - Hello and welcome back!  

Bronte - How is the doppler addiction coming on    Hope the headaches are clearing hun.  Is your scan this week?

Dawn - Hope you and Jessica are well    Do you have any plans for the weekend?

Hello to Lizi, Bungee Lou, Daisee, Sam P, Steph, Wolla, Follie, Viv, Sar, Sammn, and everyone Ive missed.

Have a great weekend 
Love 
Helly
xxx


----------



## going it alone

TQ - the worries never end, but I know exactly where you're coming from. My girls were snuffly all through their first winter and I was paranoid that the doctors weren't listening to me and they'd missed something important. I was constantly on the phone to NHS direct for tips. ON tip from our twins club was to cntact local FE colleges. The students on the nursery nurse/nannying courses (or their modern equivalent) often need a home placement so will give you a student for two days a week. They can do any jobs that you do for the twins, including washing clothes, ironing and cleaning the nursery. Mine was a godsend, we even went swimming every week. As for visitors - leave the tea, coffee etc out on the worktop and they can make thier own!

Helly - as I've just said, being neourotic doesn't get any better, it definitely gets worse. The amount of times I've said to the GP or health visitor - I know I'm being a neurotic first time mum but...

Nell - great to hear that your scan went well. I loved the 20 week scan.

Love

Sam xx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Hi there

great news that Maisie and Lily are doing so well and on their way to 6 lbs. how fab. 

spooks how daft is that moving your dates forward ? just smile and nod and politely ignore them. you know when you conceived. just dont let them induce you early pet xxx yes we said we'd try for surprise, so didnt find out. I'm sure you are not a saggy bean bag but a beautiful blooming bombshell.  

helly thanks for reassureance on the placenta. you made me laugh with the "helen being neurotic  " scan. 

thanks sam. 

and hello to others. having nice quiet day. weather lovely. dh making buns !!! how impressive is that. do you think the bathroom might just clean itself if I ignore it long enough...

love nell


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well, and those bumps and babes are coming along nicely.

We are having a bit of a time of it, Maisie is suffering with the dreaded reflux, so is not happy unless she is snuggled into your shoulder, we have her basket propped up on phone books, and the health visitor is coming to see her tomorrow. Lily is doing well, and holding her temperature better now.

We had a baby massage class at home on friday, they come to us with us still not being able to take the girls out in crowded places.

Helly - you don't even come close to me on the neurotic scale, the men in white coats were on the way for me,    at least you are not a doppler fiend like I was.

Bronte - welcome to the doppler addication club, I was forever checking the girls, and would be frantic if I did'nt find them straight away, DH use to love lisenting to them

Sorry for the lack of personals I have Maisie balance on my shoulder, snuggling into my neck.

Ladies just a quickie, have any of you had problems with your families when or if you have told them about using a donor.  We used donor sperm, and MIL keeps making little whippy comments which are quite hurtful, I have heard her a few times now, she mutters under her breath.  Just daft things like when FIL says how much the babies look like DH, which they do, mil says thats not possible. Also his brother made quite a cutting remark, I bought the girls a top that says I love my daddy, and he said surley that should say daddies.  Just not sure what to say to them.

Hopefully when we have maisie sorted I will be able to attempt more personals.
Love to all
TQxxxxxx


----------



## LLM

Hi Girls, I'm back!!

Had a fab week and the weather was glorious, apart from the last day when it rained but we weren't too bothered about that. Both feeling very tanned and relaxed.

I went for my nuchal scan on Saturday morning and the consultant thinks all looks well and that he doesn't foresee any problems. I have to wait for the blood results to arrive in the post to confirm the statistical odds of downs syndrome, etc. The pictures were really poor and he wasn't very informative so I came away feeling really fed up (and nearly £200 worse off) but I think I may have had my hopes too high for perfect images. Anyway, I went for my NHS 12 week scan this morning and that was fantastic. The sonographer girl was really sweet and she got loads of lovely piccies for me, so many she told me to hide them when I walked out or everyone would wonder why they didn't get so many!! Both the bambino's were having a good wriggle and are about 6cm each. It seems I have a 4cm fibroid on my uterus that I didn't know about but hopefully that won't cause too much concern. 

Anyway, my tummy is definitely swelling but still not that big. I was paranoid on holiday that I looked really fat in my bikini but DH kept telling me that I looked perfectly pregnant.................It think he was just trying to keep me sweet! I weighed myself yesterday and I still haven't put any weight on so hopefully I'm losing some from my bum/thighs and gaining on my tummy!! Long may that last!!!!!

I'll catch up with everyone's personals when I get a minute.

Love to all
Lou xx


----------



## LLM

Spooks - Glad your scan went well, how much have the changed your date? The sonographer yesterday said she could re-date us but that it would only confuse things and with twins it's a bit of a nonsense as they generally come early so we're sticking with 23rd April. Whenever anyone asks me when they are due I just say "April". I'm sure you look gorgeous and your DH needs a  

Marie - Belated Happy Birthday to Ethan, can't believe he's 2 years already. I can remember you from years ago when we used to post on BW!!

Nell - Glad your scan went well and that the secret is still safe. We are going to try our best not to find out what flavour they are!

Bungee - Everything ok??

Bronte - Sorry to hear you're still suffering with the headaches, how much longer do you need to take the drugs? I feel very lucky not to have had to take anything and I think that's helped with me feeling so healthy. In fact, I've never felt so flipping healthy in my life!!! When do you get to see Chipstick again?

Daisee - Big congrats, I hope all progresses smoothly for you

Lynne - I didn't get to hear the heartbeat at the 7 week scan but we could clearly see the heart(s) beating!! I did hear it on Saturday at my nuchal scan and it was amazing!!

Dawn - Beautiful piccies and I really hope I get a pink one so I can dress her in frilly knickers!!!

TQ - It never fails to amaze me how insensitive the closet family members can be. Last year when we had a failed SSR and used backup donor sperm (ended in BFN) we told our parents and asked them not to say anything to anyone. A couple of days later DH's Aunt rang up to say "it doesn't matter where they come from" and then DH's brother made some derogatory comment and DH lost the plot with his family, to the point where we didn't speak to them for a month and it ended up with MIL writing a letter to me and DH to apologise for her mistake. This time around, we didn't tell anyone we were having treatment and have just announced that we are pregnant with twins and that we had a little help. We haven't mentioned the D word to anyone although I suspect my Mum knows. I tried to talk to her a couple of weeks ago and she stopped me midflow saying that all she is interested in is that I am pregnant with her future grandchildren and she couldn't be happier. I firmly believe that it is something for the children to decide who to tell or not so we will leave it up to them.

Right then, Hi to anyone I've missed, I really ought to get on with some work!

Lou xx


----------



## bungeee

Hey All 

Just a quickie, sorry I've been AWOL!  I have been driven mad by the wait for my next scan and so have been keeping my head down.  I have seen a few sad threads on another site and so decided to stay away until I know what's happening!  I finally have a scan date for the 23rd, which seems forever away . . . hopefully after that I can try to relax and enjoy this!

Love to you all I am thinking of you all but just feeling a bit weird at the mo!

Will catch up properly soon!

xxx


----------



## bungeee

Sorry forgot to say, fab news on your scans Lou, Spooks and Daisee!

x


----------



## HellyS

hi everyone,

Just a quickie as I am just back from the hospital...again...!  Been awake the past two nights with back ache and cramping and then when i got up this morning I had (sorry tmi coming up!) some jelly discharge that had brown stuff in it and felt like I'd wet myself!.  Ended up going in for monitoring and all is well.  I have a water infection which is irritating my uterus causing it to mildly contract.  Felt really silly for going in but glad I did to put my mind at rest.  Anakin is head down and 4/5 palpable (****?) so we are heading in the right direction - but hopefully not for at least another 4 weeks!

Anyway sorry for me post just wanted to update as Dh is making me rest up so I wont be around later.

Bungee - Great news on your scan date
Lou - Glad you had a lovely holiday - you wouldnt have seen me in a bikin before I was pregnant never mind whilst!!!

Spooks - It probably is the cyclogest making you seem bloated, Im sure you look lovely anyway hun  

Love to everyone else will be back later in the week.

Love 
Helly
xxx


----------



## Bronte

OMG Helly - How exciting  Hope your not suffering too much with the water infection.. and feeling ok... Im sure im going to be the same when it gets nearer the time.. To be honest i am petrified of the whole birth process.... Make sure you do as you are told and rest chick...  

Lou - Welcome back form your hols which you sound like you enjoyed... I wsh i was losing weight hun... I look like a ball...  I have finished my drugs now.. which is lovely...

Bungee - Good luck for the 23rd hun.. Im sure all is well with those two monkeys...    

Spooks - I think you look like me hun  im all belly it seems just a bit of weight elsewhere but defo big tummy and i havent got the excuse of drugs because i have finished all mine... Glad your sickness is getting better hun.. Im still suffering.

TQ - Sorry your having problems with your inlaws.. Luckily ours have very little to do with us on DP side of the family... my family all know and have been great about the whole donor process etc... I dont know what to suggest because if it was me i would lose my rag and tell them to keep their ignorant small minded comments to themselves but i know its not always so easy when its family.. Hope you can get through this... 

Headaches still around.. but not as bad... is anyone over 12 weeks still suffering with nausea.. i thought its supoosed to get better.  Im due for my 14 week scan on Thursday and so eggsh*ted.. I have been listening to chipstick every other night and he/she is doing fine...

Love to Nell, Wolla, Sam, Sar, Eli, Daisee, Marie, and Helly..

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

I had three different dates for the twins - the 29th, 30th and 31st of December. They came on 23rd November!! The thing that bothered ne at the time was if I needed to be induced at 38wks then I wanted my date to be the 29th, then I would have been induced on the 15th which was my dad's 65th birthday. The twins had their own idea though. So again, they were either 34+4, 5 or 6 depending on whose dates you think of. And none of those dates were taken from a scan either, just DIUI dates and then cardborad spinning thing!

Lou - I like your idea of leaving it to your little ones to decide who you tell about the D word. In my situation I tell everyone as I live in a village where the people who matter know that I'm single, so I'd rather them know the truth than jump to the wrong conclusions. 

Helly - looking good chick. Best of luck hun. Pre-eclampsia was not my idea of fun but it took away the panic of the moment when everything starts as I was already in hospital.

TQ - hope the massage went well and that Maisie's reflux gets better soon. Do your health visitor etc come to you too? mine did until after they were one. It was great.

Bronte - hope the headaches clear soon.

Love Sam xx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hi all, 

hows it going everyone ? I'm good, still loving the kicks and people finally noticing my bump and commenting which is nice, cos I've been sticking it out for weeks ! Also feeling reallly healthy. much less tired, no more headaches and less anxious too. 24 weeks tomorrow !!! so that's a big milestone for me I think. was looking at some tiny ones in special care last week and thinking my goodness that could be my baby in a week or two though obviously hope not !!! 

tq ouch for your inlaws comments.  Both sets of parents know we used a donor egg , (though I dont think either dad grasps situation) but havent made any inappropriate comments yet. we'll see when the baby arrives but if anyone tries suggesting I'm not the baby's mummy well I wouldnt like to have to clean up the mess !  hope Maisie's reflux is improving. how nice you got to do baby massage at home with them. do they love it ? 

lou lou glad you had a good holiday and hurray for your 12 week scan and the good old nhs.. good for you on trying not to find out sex, I think it must be even more tempting with twins. x

spooks ouch for dh and sister and their comments ! I think I would have been crying if it was me, hope you have some compliments soon please.  dhs buns were a little flat   as I think he forgot the baking powder...but very tasty. and surprisingly the bathroom turns out not to be self cleaning after all. 

bungee hon sending you a   and hope that your feeling weird and anxious phase will melt away soon. cant wait till you can feel those movements. its so reassuring.

helly ooh hon. that sounds scary with the cramping and all, glad its been sorted though. 
now settle down in there for a few more weeks please. 

bronte lots of girls on second trimester thread seem to get nausea up till about 16 weeks. when you coming to play on 2nd trimester. its a bit of a busy thread though. takes me ages to keep up with it. 

hiya Sam, and everyone else too. sweet baby dreams 

love nell


----------



## Marielou

Hello everyone,

I keep reading but then getting distracted by a troublesome toddler  and then don't get to catch up and then it seems there is too much to catch up on! 

I am having a knee op today, so Mark is having Ethan for the day, don't know why I am nervous he is more than competant and looks after him with me and on his own quite a bit (very hands on dad, I'm quite lucky!) but I guess I'm just nervous about the op - had a little cry last night 'cos I read about a bloke who died during routine surgery   which I know is very uncommon but I started to think about Ethan without me and how morbid is that?!  I'll be cuddling up to him tonight as always, silly moo!   

Nell - Very pleased for you that people are noticing your bump! I loved it when people mentioned it or wanted to touch it, I know some people hate it but I just loved it.  I must be strange!    I remember feeling very overwhelmed once I got past 24 weeks, looking at just photos of prem babies and thinking there was a real life baby in there, very odd!

Bronte - enjoy your scan on thursday! I had nausea past 12 weeks, sadly to say, some people get it the whole way through!  I can remember my sister throwing up at 16 weeks when we were out for a meal. 

Helly - Oooooh you trying to pop an early baby out?!  Not wanting to scare you but Ethan arrived at 35 weeks after I had an irritable uterus!  Did they say if the jelly discharge was your plug or related to the infection?

bungeee - The 23rd will be here before you know it - bet it seems so near yet so far, doesn't it!? 

Lou - Glad your scans went well!  

Better go, got to be at the hospital in 30 mins!  Aaaargggh!

Marie xxx


----------



## wolla

MArie - hope your op went well and you recover from it nice and quickly.  Best of luck with tx too - not long now?

TQ - big hugs  - your inlaw's comments are inexcusable.  You did very well not to give them a mouthful (which would definitely have been my reaction).  On DH's side of the family we've told his mum and her partner and they were very supportive - although they live at the other side of the country so we don't have that much contact with them anyway.  We made the decision not to tell DH's brother or sister as we felt they wouldn't be as supportive and were quite likely to make innaproppriate comments - which although we know wouldn't be made maliciously, they would've hurt all the same.  I would speak to them and point out that DH is the only daddy they have and that you find it hurtful when they make comments like that.

Hi to everyone else - sorry for lack of personals - working more hours at the moment and finding it hard to fit everything else in

xx


----------



## eli..g

Hope you are recovering well after your op marie xxxx

Helly... poor you, you must have been worried.  HOpe you are feeling better now, and tht little one is staying put for a little while longer.

I suffered with nausea till week 17 bronte...sorry to say.  But one day it just lifted and was gone!  But I'll never forget how that felt.  You have my sympathy xx


----------



## Bronte

Girls just a quickie.. Can you tell me when it is normal to feel bubba moving around.. and also what does it feel like..

Thanks

Bronte xxx


----------



## LLM

Bronte - I was just googling the same thing yesterday! It seems that the norm is around 18 weeks but can be a little earlier or later. I can't wait to feel something and have that daily reassurance that something is actually inside me! I also think it will be a great bonding experience once they start to move. What time is your scan?

Marie - How's the knee today?

Well I think I can now class myself as being in the second trimester! How fast has that gone?? I nearly fell off my chair yesterday when I realised that christmas is only 10 weeks away. Once we get that out of the way it will be a big countdown to B Day.........Babies Day!! 

Lou xx


----------



## *ALF*

Morning all

Bronte - enjoy seeing chipstick again today.  I first felt Jess moving at 13+6.  It felt like an area of pressure midway between my belly button and my pelvic area(!).  Honestly was like she was pushing outwards.  It would stay for a while (few minutes) then subside, then come back. Clearly remember it cos it happened during an X-factor programme, pressure came and went for whole of programme. I felt her everyday, on and off from then onwards.  Later it felt like wind popping, but those early movements were definately pressure from the inside  - I knew it wasn't wind, cos that would move through IYKWIM!!! - whereas this was always in the same place.  Are you asking cos you've felt something?

Marie - hope the op went well and you are recovering well.  Is it today you collect your precious little embies - oh bet that's a bit of a surreal journey.  Do they give you a storage container to take them in?

Helly - glad all is well.  Don't feel silly about going in I think they would much rather you did and put your mind at rest.  Anakin - you need to stay put for a little bit longer!!!!

TQ - I'm really sorry you've had to cope with some very inseneitve relatives   .  I would be tempted to give them a piece of my mind if it was me.  All our close relatives (parents, siblings and grandparents) know about the donor issue.  The only person I was ever concerned about was my MIL reaction as she has a habit of engaging mouth before brain, but TBH she's asked a couple of technical questions about the donor issue, but nothing has ever been said relating to DH not being the 'Daddy'. I hope for you that, with time, it will all blow over and not be mentioned again.

Got to go as Jess likely to wake any minute.

Love to all
Dawn
xxx


----------



## *ALF*

> I can't wait to feel something and have that daily reassurance that something is actually inside me!


 indeed, but to put a downer on it, you'll find the little munchkins then go and have a quiet day and hardly move and then you get all worried again......................... also hate to say it, but the worrying never stops, it just moves from one thing to another.................................


----------



## Bronte

Hello Ladies..

Tawny - I keep feeling a tickle inside me.. I cant explain it really but i also get sharp twinges below my belly button.. I have been told my placenta is anteria and i might not feel anything until well past 20 weeks... 

My midwife has forgotten to take two blood tests so sister did them at the hospital.. She wasnt best pleased. Saw the doc all is well with chipstick.. was going to post scan piccie but the little monkey is laying on his/her side with his back to the camera so you cant see him.. Got a great view of their spine though  Im booked in for a 20- 22 week scan and another one at 28 weeks.

My sis is coming up for a few days so must dash and sort house out..

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Bronte - I also had an anterior placenta, but I KNOW I felt Jessica from 13+6 and the midwife agreed with me, so your tickles could well be chipstick moving!!!!!  You wait till those tickles are on your bladder!!!!!!!  
Are you goin to find out the flavour at your next scan?
Enjoy your time with your sister.

Love 
Dawn
xx


----------



## LLM

Just to keep everyone updated, it seems we have settled on 15 November for our meet up somewhere in Leicestershire. Venue to be confirmed. Hope as many as possible can make it.........

Bronte - My Mum has already decided that twin 2 is going to be a little [email protected]@er as it always hides from the camera! I have some lovely pictures of twin 1 but the other one is either lying backwards (like chipstick) or head to toe so I have a lovely picture from the top of it's head downwards (looks very odd!). I was hoping to get a good shot of the both together to show you all but that hasn't happened since my very first scan and then they just look like blobs, very beautiful blobs if I may say so!!

Helly - How are you feeling now? Has Anakin settled down now for another few weeks?

Spooks/Bungee/Nell - How's the bumps?

Dawn/TQ/Sam/Wolla/Eli - How's the babes?

Marie - When do you have the FET? Hope your knee isn't too sore.

No plans for this weekend other than some cheesey 70's & 80's disco tomorrow night in our local village hall. That should be a right laugh being the only one sober!! Sunday I'm planning a long walk in the woods with DH and the dog to look at all the beautiful autumn colours.

Love to all
Lou xx


----------



## Bronte

Quick post from Helly...

She is in hospital with bleeding and contractions. Anakin has been given steriods to help the lungs develop but it looks like baby is on its way... Lots of      and     please girls.. I will try and keep you posted as soon as i know..

Love Bronte xxxx


----------



## going it alone

Bronte - thanks for letting us know. 
Helly - best of luck hun.
Anakin - hang in chick, the longer the steroids have the better, even for just 24hrs.

I didn't feel the twins properly until past 20 weeks. It was tough because they were facing each other for much of the time so I'm sure they were kicking each other rather than me. Once I felt movements, they never stopped. Going from flutters to full kicks within a week. I also had a numb area due to breakdown of the nerves in my skin, so they could have been kicking there and I wouldn't have known.

Lou - I had one twin that was a little sod, she wouldn't allow me to even rest my arms on my bump, she'd kick at me until I moved them. I had to rest a pillow on my bump and then my arms on top of that. The other was very laid back. Amelie was nick named bruiser (the sod) and Libby was the laid back one. The personalities stayed the same after birth. As for scans, My 12 week one showed them both both from then on only ever one at a time. The sonographer got one for me at a later scan, but as they were top to toe, it was a cross section of their tummies so it looked like two ovals.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## *ALF*

Bronte - pass on our love and best wishes to Helly, DH and Anakin, thinking of them and   everything is okay.


----------



## Ju2006

Bronte please pass on my best wishes to Helly, do hope all is ok with her and bub ! 

Hope everyone else is doing OK !


----------



## Marielou

just a quick one as I am still not able to get to the pc - helly, best of luck much love,
Marie xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

sending       for Helly and Aniken. any more news ? and welcome baby aniken if you are already here   

marie lou, hope surgery was straightforward and your knee is mending. what's happening now with your embies ?

bronte. I felt first movement spot on 18 weeks. I think it helped that I was on holiday and doing lots of lying around. so was llying watching telly in hotel at the time. cant remember programme, though might have been portugese will and grace ! it just felt like a slight shift inside. like when you have a muscle twitch, and you can feel it but it doesnt feel like part of you. it was faint, and I wasnt sure but I said it to dh and the same thing happened the following evening.   not painful or like twingey pains.  come and play on 2nd trimester . 

lou lou you too ! CONGRATS on second trimester hon x I know what you mean about beautiful blobs, my 23 weeks scan pics are rubbish ! really not worth showing anyone. sounds like you have a fab weekend planned.

spooks enjoy your autumn walk also. was just oohing over all the bequtiful tree colours....this is from my sitting room I add. not actually walking around.  still I like the sound of a pub along the way. I dont stop work till 36 weeks. I dont get mat leave/ pay as although I'm nhs i'm self employed within that. so need my pennies !not sure if /when I'll go back as dh's work all up in the air also, so we'll see. do have two weeks off over christmas though. so will only have 10 days to work when I am heavily pg and have tried to organise so other babies wont be due then,,,,unless they're like Helly and Aniken and just want to come and play a bit early. or unless mine wants to come and play early....

hi bungee, wolla, eli, tq, sam , dawn ane everyone. 

love nell


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Hope Helly and bubs are ok, how far along is she?

Bronte - I felt Jamie at 19 weeks and Daniel around 17 weeks, but be warned, the movements can come and go. Some days I didn't feel anything and was driven mad with worry then baby would have a wee kick. I found the movements were more regular after about 21 weeks.

Spooks - I finished work at 36 weeks with Jamie and 37 weeks with Daniel. It's really good to have some time to yourself before baby arrives just to rest and do whatever you want. Take time to pamper yourself as believe me, you won't get a minute once bubs arrives!

Marie - hope you are recovering well from your op.

Lou - hope you have a good time tonight at the disco, love 70s and 80s. At least you won't wake up with a hangover either!

Dawn - just loved the pics of Jessica, how cute is she and her frilly knickers!

Better go, inlaws had boys overnight and that's their car just pulled up, let the chaos commence!

Viv


----------



## Bronte

Good news ladies, Anakin is staying put for the mo and Helly is allowed home tomorrow. Her contractions have stopped although she still had some bleeding this morning but all seems well. She was touched by all your messsages and i let her know you have been thinking of her..

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## going it alone

Thanks for keeping us informed Bronte

Helly - rest up and take it easy. Thinking of you.

Sorry must go

Sam xx


----------



## *ALF*

Bronte - thanks for the update on Helly.

Helly - take care, rest up and no more scares please    
Anakin- you need to stay put for a little while long little one!!!


----------



## Marielou

Glad to hear aniken is staying put for the time being - thanks for the update bronte,
Marie xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hurray helly coming home and aniken still snuggled in nice and cosy. xxx


----------



## LLM

Helly - Hope Aniken stays put for another couple of weeks. I'm guessing you're under strict instruction to rest up so not sure if you'll be able to get to the pc. Big hugs, must have been quite a scare.

I had a lovely weekend thanks. The disco was good fun although I bailed out at 11pm and left DH there. He eventually came home at 1am! Yesterday we drove down to the Cotswolds to go walking and have a mooch round Broadway and it was lovely. Had one of the best days ever. Took a little picnic and walked through some beautiful woods. Feel like the luckiest girl in the world at the moment.

Had one amusing moment when we were up on the top of a ridge in the middle of nowhere and I was bursting for a wee so I had to squat behind a stone wall and go, something I haven't done for at least 30 years!!!

Hope everyone is well
Lou xx


----------



## Bronte

Hello Girls, Unfortunatley Helly isnt home..  She is still in hospital with cramps and bleeding.. I hadnt heard from her so txt today.

Steph, I havent got an email address for Helly she might have something listed in her profile though if you want to send her your story..

Will keep you posted when i know more.

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## Bronte

Lou the squating story made me laugh..

Bronte xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Afternoon all

Don't know how long this will be as Jess could wake any minute...

Thanks for keeping us updated Bronte.... Helly - praying that everything with you and Aniken settles down      good to hear Aniken has stayed put so far..

Lou - loving the squatting story    

Ooops that's Jess...try and come back later

Love 
Dawn
xx


----------



## SarW

Helly....Just a short message to wish you well. Alice & I are thinking of you & little Aniken.

X


----------



## eli..g

Helly... thinking of you... hope that no news is good news and all is well.  Thinking of you hun xxxxx


----------



## Marielou

still on the iphone as my leg is still sore- 
helly, hoping no news is good news,
Marie xxx


----------



## LLM

Marie - Just read your ticker, I take it you are now officially PUPO?? When is your OTD?

Helly - Thinking of you hun xxx

Lou x


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone!

Your thoughtful posts have made me cry - although i am one big hormone at the minute so it wouldnt take much!  I have already posted on the other thread but could I just tell you all how fab Bronte has been - not only for posting any news I have had but just for being there - so thank you to you all but especially chipsticks mammy  

Just a short one from me as I am having to rest but just wanted to update you on where we are at.  At the moment it looks like Anakin is staying put.  I have had the steroid injections to mature his/her lungs and I am now 34 weeks so things should be ok if he were to change his mind!  Baby is weighing in at approx 4lb 6 oz at the minute.  I am still bleeding but they cant find where the bleeding is coming from and I am having small contractions but they arent developing into anything and they dont know why its happening.  I have to go back to hospital on Friday for a GTT test as there is a bit more amniotic fluid than there should be and need a growth scan in two weeks as he/she's growth seems to have slowed. So we are home for now with strict instructions to rest and go back if there is any change.  

I will be popping on later to catch up properly but just wanted to thank you all for your support.

Good luck to everyone that needs it at the minute 

love to you all as always

Helly
xxxx


----------



## Bronte

Helly - So glad Aniken is staying put... You made me cry with your post  even DP is touched by your message.. .. Please keep me posted on any further news... but for now feet up, and rest you hear Mrs..  and good luck for Fridays test.. let me know how it goes..

Love Bronte xx


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - glad to hear Anakin is staying where it's nice and cosy  
STRICT INSTRUCTIONS - REST AND TAKE THINGS VERY EASY 
Good luck with the GTT on Friday, they are lovely 

Lots of love 
Dawn & Jessica


----------



## wolla

Helly

Glad that chipstick is staying put for now - take it easy.

Wolla
xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Sorry for being AWOL, internet access at my parents was somewhat lacking, anyway home now!
sam - sorry we missed you, things got a little stressed!
Love to all
Lizi.x
PS. sorry this is short, still in the mists of washing etc.


----------



## stephanie1

HELLY
good news the more they stay in the better and do rest and watch for anything or pattern changing even if you feel that it may not mean much.

Marie, your forsties are on their way wow, godd news too

Steph


----------



## going it alone

Helly - great news to hear that Anakin is staying put. If it helps, I had the steriods in time too, the girls were born at 34 weeks, with Libby weighing 4lb 7oz. They didn't go into special care or even a hot box and came home at two days old. That aside - REST AND DON'T DO A THING UNTIL YOU'RE CUDDLING YOUR LITTLE ONE. 
And that's an order from all of us I should imagine.

Best of luck hun. Thinking of you lots.

Sam xx


----------



## sam mn

helly hope your resting up hun.

lizzi sorry we werent able to meet up. hope you are well and enjoyed being down with your folks.

wolla i cant believe thomas is 2  very soon. you got your bfp when i joined the donor thread! where has the time gone.

hi to everyone else. sorry not been posting much but things have been a tad up and down over last few months and havent wanted to moan on on this thread. but we have finally got to basting again so im now on 2ww. nathan is at an absolute adorable age. into everyhting and tiring me out but is learning so much all the time. he is saying loads and coping lots of things we do. even if our txt doesnt work and we only have nathan i feel so blessed.

sam
xxx


----------



## eli..g

Helly i'm so pleased that things have settled down for you for a while, and yes i'm with the others...rest, rest rest lady!!

Sam as you know my thoughts are with you.... wishing on all the lucky stars out there for you this time xxx

Right now its bed time, been up late sorting v important paperwork and thought i'd just check in on you all before bed.. night night!!!


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Helly good news for you and ankiken then hon   thinking of you both. and 34 weeks is great. someone I looked after a couple of weeks ago at 34 weeks, didnt need any extra help at all, baby never left mum's side and came home very quick, plus she had a really quick birth .x  sending    adn all that good stuff. 

lou lou your picnic sounds idyllic. such a special time together....I'm ignoring the weeing part of the story  

love nell


----------



## Marielou

Helly - Glad to hear Aniken is safe snuggled up inside you!  Ethan was a 35 weeker, weighing 5lb 1oz, I had the steroid injection and he was fine, he did need a hot box and he had jaundice and needed his blood sugars monitoring but he was home on day 4.    He was with me and didn't need special care.  

We had Ethan's 2 year check up today.  He did well, but has been referred again for his weight and height - his height had dropped from 75th to 9th centile, and his weight is below the 2nd centile now.  He's been on the 2nd centile since he was tiny anyway, so I'm not worried about that - the HV kept reminding me not to worry, and I wanted to tell her it was them doing any worrying, not me!  He is a healthy, happy boy, just skinny, like his daddy! (6ft and thin as a rake  

Marie xxx


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone!

Nell - Thanks for that positive story - it really helps to hear things like that    How are things going with you?  Are you feeling ok?

Bronte - So when do you find out chipsticks flavour?  My DH will be so jealous when I tell him (he was dying to know but I wouldnt let him!)  Have you got any names in mind or are they a secret?

Marie - Glad things went well with Ethans check (even if the Health Visitor did need reminding not to worry   )  Not long now until he is a big brother in waiting          

Eli - How are things with you?  Dont be up doing too much paperwork mind  

Sammn - Sorry to hear you have been having a rough time of things.  Everything crossed that the end of this 2ww is the start of things being on the up for you          

SamP - Thank you for sharing your story too - its great to know that so many little ones do so well - its amazing isnt it?!  How are the girls?  Hope they arent keeping you too busy  

Lou - You made me   with your squatting story!  Lets hope it doesnt happen when you are caught short in public too often  

Dawn - How are you and Jessica?  Hope you are both well.  I bet you cant wait for Christmas this year  

Hi - Steph, Wolla, Colly, Lizi, Sar, Viv, Spooks and everyone else (sorry if I missed you)  Thank you all for your very kind thoughts and wishes.  I have been really overwhelmed by the support I have received (and DH says thanks too - but not for making me cry....again....   )

Everything is going ok with us.  I am resting as much as possible but still bleeding and cramping (although things have settled a little)  Had the GTT today and get the results on Monday so will keep you informed.

Have a great weekend ladies
Love as always 
Helly
xxx


----------



## snoopygirl79

Hi all,

Do you mind if I join in here? We had our first scan yesterday and found out we're having twins!! I was so shocked and had tears in my eyes when we saw and heard both heartbeats!!!

I'll come back another time to catch up properly as I'm starving so need to eat!!

Hi to all!!

Love,

Vick 
XXXXX


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies,

Sorry not been around for a while, my parents have been to stop with me, and maisie has been quite poorly and was admitted to hospital, she was only in for the day but it was all a little frought.

Not had chance to read back, so apologies for the lack of personals.  I  hope you are all well.
love to all.
tq.xxxx


----------



## HellyS

Vick - WOW!!! Congratultations on expecting twins!!!!  You must be over the moon.  Looking forward to sharing this bit of your journey with you  

TQ - Sorry to hear that Maisie has been poorly    Hope all is well with her now.  Take care


----------



## bungeee

Hey Ladies

So glad to hear that Aniken is staying put Helly, you listen to the ladies now and make sure you rest!  

Snoopy - fab news hunni, so glad to hear your joining me and Lou on the twin journey!

Spooks -   how are you?

Marie - Hope all goes well and those embies are snuggling in soon!

Nell - How's it going?

Bronte - how are you sweetie?  When do you find out the flavour?

Samn, Sam, Tawny, sarw a big hello from me!

All is good my end.  Had a horrible scare the day before scan and had bright red bleeding, managed to stay pretty calm but EPU wouldn't see me as I had a scan booked for the next day anyway.  Got to the scan and was dreading the worst but all was fine!  Both babies were playing hard to get and so I was in there for 40 mins and got to see them moving around loads and sucking their thumbs!  Took MIL with me as DH was working away and like your Mum Lou, MIL is convinced twin 2 is a boy cos that was the naughtier of the two.  I feel I have finally reached a milestone and can actually relax.  I still don't look or feel pregnant but I now have the proof that all is well!


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Hi girls. 

all well with me. time really flying by and on holiday this week which is lovely. went to my first pg yoga class today, and it made me laugh cos the teacher was saying, now imagine the baby inside you as a seperate entitiy and he/she was kicking me so hard all the way through, biff biff biff !!! yes I know you are a seperate entity honey !!!! getting much bigger bump now, need new pjs and even stretchy pants a bit tight but all good and feeling well.

Helly hows things babe? hope you're still at home and all is calm.

sam you're on 2ww dont know how I missed that on last post. when is your testing day ? sending you   

marie lou, ethan is such a sweetie on his pic. glad you're not worried x 

welcome vick and congrats on your twins. how exciting/

tq how are the girls ? hope maisie is well again.

bungee what a scare with the bleed. so glad twins are doing so well. how you feeling ?

hiya to bronte lou spooks and everyone else .

love nell


----------



## sam mn

nell i test on 4th of nov. which is my birthday so hoping that i will be having a good bday and not a sad one.   

tq hope maise is doing ok now.  

helly glad your littleone is staying put for now. 

vick as i sad on other thread congrats re twins has it sunk it yet.

bungee sorry losing track a bit how many wks are you now? you must get a ticker going  . glad all was well with the scan after your scare.

marie bl**dy hv they try to worry you when you r not. my friend is one and she is exactly like that, all good intensions tho.

love to all.

sam
xxxx


----------



## going it alone

Sam - In case I don't get another chance, best of luck for the 4th. How are you feeling?

Vick - Huge congratulations. It's fab. Twins are amazing and the novelty never wears off.

Bungee - Great that you had such a lovely scan, sorry to hear about the scare though. Hope things are going well now. 

Nell - Well done with the pg yoga. I couldn't brave it. I went to aquanatal but that was all I dare do.

TQ - Hope that Maisie is feeling better. It must have been awful. 

Helly - great that you're still here and posting. Keep up the rest! Not long now however it goes.

I have to go, my bed is calling - the girls aren't sleeping too well at the mo so I've started going to bed earlier than before.

Sam xx


----------



## Marielou

Vick - wow, congratulations! Did you guess or suspect twins or was it one of those fall off the bed in shock moments?!    Do you have an EDD so I can update you on the list?    

Ethan had his first morning at play group today, was very sweet, given he's always been with me he was excellent - just ran off to play with toys, gave me a kiss when I said goodbye and smiled as I walked out - apparently he didn't even cry    He did have a major tantrum when I came to pick him up as he didn't want to leave  - hmmm, half of me is thinking this is fab as he is already forming little friendships and enjoying his time there, the other half of me is wondering where my clingy baby went and why he doesn't want me anymore! (not really try as he had a long BF to say hello to each other when we got home   )

Marie xxx


----------



## snoopygirl79

It was a complete shock for me!! I mean, I knew there was a possibility with IVF but didn't really think it would happen to me!! DH suspected it may be twins but I just couldn't believe it when she said we've got two!! Friday was such a weird day as I was walking around in such a daze and I don't think it's even sunk in yet!!

The EDD they gave me was 10 June 2009 which is 40 weeks but I guess with twins they may come earlier!!

Love,

Vick 
XXXXX


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies,

Firstly congratulations to snoopygirl, my girls came at 32wks 3days, my consultant warned me that they could come anytime from 30wks onwards, most people get to 35-37wks with twins.

Maisie was re-admitted again to hospital last night, back home now, she is really suffering with this viral infection, she has a really bad spotty rash, reflux and wind in her intestines, poor little mite does'nt know weather she is coming or going, just like her mum.

Sorry not had chance to read back yet, but I am thinking of you all.
Love to all
TQ.xxx


----------



## going it alone

TQ - Hope Maisie's a lot better and home for good. Did you take Lily in too? 

Marie - It's heartbreaking isn't it. I remember crying all the way to work them morning the girls went into nursery and sat at the table and ate their breakfast without help - where did my babies go? I can't believe they're all about to celebrate their third Christmas!!

Vick - 50% are born before 35weeks, most are delivered at 38 weeks if they don't come of their own accord. Mine arrived at 34weeks.

Sam x


----------



## LLM

Hope I'm not speaking out of turn but little Aniken arrived this morning................

_Helly,s DH here. We just wanted to say baby Emily was born at 12.15 today she was 4lbs 8oz and is being monitored in special care. _

So delighted for you both and hope both mother and baby are home soon.


----------



## LLM

Managed to get a stinky cold over the weekend so I had yesterday off work. Back now and feeling better but still coughing my head off. Keep thinking of the bambinos jumping up and down every time I cough and worrying that I'm upsetting them  

Had my first appointment at the Impact clinic which was fairly routine and got to speak to a consultant. My blood pressure is at the high end of normal (133/83) so he said that needs monitoring closely. For years it's always been around 130/80 and no-one has ever mentioned anything to me before. Seeing as I don't smoke, don't drink (now!) and eat a healthy diet there isn't much more I can do to lower it. Will have to try and take more exercise but when you work all day and feel knackered at night it's a bit hard to fit it in!

Spoke to my local college about have a student placement once the twins are born and apparently I sound like a perfect placement. I have arranged to meet the co-ordinator at the end of November to discuss the details and then take it from there.

Vick - Congrats on joining the double bump club.............It's fab but doubly scary! I'm just about coming to terms with it now and praying everything goes smoothly. 

Bronte - Have you found out the flavour?

Bungee - That sounds like a really scary bleed. So pleased all is ok. Can't believe you don't look pg yet, I'm getting really big. Going to get DH to take a piccie of my bump at the weekend and then take one every month to compare how much it's grown.

Spooks - Did you see it last night??! Is Adam really dead??!!! I lurvvvvvv Spooks! Anyway, glad you're feeling better. Let's hope the MS has gone for good.

Hi to Sam, TQ, Marie, Nell and anyone else I've missed!

I'd better get on with some work as I've loads to catch up with.

Love to all
Lou xx


----------



## eli..g

Would like to wish HElly and aniken love hugs and of course congratulations!!  Hope that you are both well, look forward to hearing more some time soon.

LOu keep those photos up to date!! My dh took some of me but then lost them when he put them to pc!!    I normally watch spooks but brain cannot cope with ought to compelx at the moment.  Dh had to tell me all about last nights episode!! But adam made the veiwing worth while!!

Can I ask..... do any of you feel that mil is over doing it a bit??  I feel like she is trying too hard with finlay...and seems very over the top?  Maybe its just my hormones being over sensitive, but i just feel like shes trying too hard to accept him??  Keeps going on about how much she loves him, but the rest of the grand children seem to have taken a back seat for their time.  She cant do enough to help out.... She whisked him away from us while we were dressing and changing him the othe weekend, and while i was taking him for his bath last week she took him of me and too him back to the lounge to play!!  I am happy to let him be passed around and get to know everyone, he even smiled at her first!!  Am I being over sensitive here do you think??


----------



## wolla

Helly & DH - congratulations on the birth of baby Emily.  Hope she's home soon. x x 

Wolla
x


----------



## Bronte

Lou - Hope you feel better soon sweetie.. I dont find out the flavour of chipstick until the 6th of Nov.. To be honest i feel abit nervous about it all.. Must be the hormones... Have been very teary and cried at Coronation street the other night when it was Liams funeral.. 


Vick - Congratulations on twinnies hun..      

Eli - I have a MIL who is the exact opposite and has nothing to do with us at all. Its sad really but we will just get on with things and my family are very good at supporting us even though they live miles away.. Hope things settle down soon hun..

TQ - Hope little Maisie is feeling better soon hun..      

Bungee - How are you doing after your bleed.. I had a terrible bleed at 6 weeks and was in a right state.. Luckily all is well and the twins are just fine and have no idea of the stress their mummy has just gone through. 

Sam - Good luck for testing on the 4th of Nov.. Hope you get the birthday pressie you want.. 

Dawn - How are you and little Jessica.. 

Marie - How is the leg doing.. Glad Ethan enjoyed playgroup... 

Nell - Glad yoga went ok for you... I am going to try and get back into yoga as soon as i sort my leg out.. 

Havent been around much the last few days.. I have got real problems with a trapped nerve in the base of my spine which is causing numbness and problems with my right leg.. I have had to start seeing a chiropractor to try and help free it as im not sleeping very well at all. I cant lay on it or on my back so my left hand side is the only option.. but i am such a fidget that i am waking up in the night in agony and having to get up out of bed and walk around. Im just hoping he can get it sorted as its really getting me down.. 

Love to all

Bronte xxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Helly - congratulations on baby Emily, what a lovely name. Hope you're both doing well and get home soon, can't wait to see some pics and hear all about it!

Bronte - not long now till you find out the sex, so exciting! I didn't find out with Jamie but we did with Daniel and I have to say I preferred knowing. It was so nice to name him and think of him as my little boy inside me, it was like he had more of an identity rather than being 'it'. Is it your sciatic nerve that's bothering you? I had that for a while with Daniel and it was really painful and my leg kept giving way when I was walking. 

Eli - maybe your MIL is just trying to show you that the donor issue doesn't matter and she loves him regardless. It might be that she's just going about it the wrong way but her heart's in the right place.

Lou - hope you feel better soon. Don't worry too much about the blood pressure, you sound like you have a healthy lifestyle and remember your body is working overtime incubating two babies so that should be plenty of exercise!

TQ - hope Maisie improves soon, must be very stressful for you.

Vick - congratulations on expecting twins, this is getting to be a real trend on here!

We're having a bit of a stressful time. DH gave up his job to go on an intensive driving instructor course but he was taken ill during it and it's taking longer for him to complete it so we're surviving on my part time wage for the time being. Looks like Christmas is going to be on the credit card!

On a lighter note, boys are doing great. Daniel is a little monkey, we're trying to toilet train him just now but he's still having lots of accidents. Went up to check on him last night before I went to bed and he'd taken his nappy off, somehow managed to take off his jammies and put on a pair of Jamie's pants and was lying in bed fast asleep just with the pants on, bless!

Viv


----------



## Marielou

Just updaterd the list - Nell, it would seen you are next to give birth!  

Viv - Hope DH manages to finish his driver training soon, how much longer has he got to go?
Interesting what you say about finding out the sex.  I didn't find out with Ethan and loved knowing there was a little secret inside me, something that for once I didn't know.  Like a mystery!  I never called him it - he was Littlebit!    I'll never forget the emotion in Mark's voice when he cried out we had a boy, I personally don't think anyone else telling me the sex could ever top that moment - I do love hearing about other peoples perception of things, noone is right or wrong, whats right is what makes us happy, isn't it?!  

Bronte - I was sooo tearful during pregnancy.  When I was 24 weeks preg, we were stuck in a jam on the motorway, and we found out via the radio there had been a big smash and a man had died.  I cried all the way home - thinking of that poor man's mum getting that phone call, his wife, children etc.  Mark thought I had lost it!  (seems he doesn't understand empathy) 

Bronte - You poor thing, back pain is awful.  Hope you feel better soon   I guess that chipstick is a boy!

Eli - Never had that problem as the in-laws are both dead and Mark's borthers/sister don't really care anyway!  Actually, one of his brothers does care and adores him, so thats nice.   

Lou - Post a photo of your bump!  Love bump pics!

Off to get the Little~bigs transferred now     

Marie xxx


----------



## LLM

Marie - Good luck for your transfer, hope all goes well. I shall get DH to take a pic at the weekend and then post it as my profile pic.

Nell - You're next.....................yikes!!!!

Bronte - I hope you feel better soon. I have been having some nasty pains in my "fanny bone" and I think it could be the onset of SPD which I am dreading. I've always had a weakened pelvis so I'm not surprised but I hope it won't be too bad. It really hurt yesterday when I was walking around so I wore my pelvic belt whilst I vegged on the sofa last night and tried to sleep with my knees together and today it feels much better. Hope it lasts.

Love to everyone else, better get back to work!

Lou xx


----------



## going it alone

Lou - It might not be as bad as you expect. I have always have had back probs (since I was 7) and had always dreading pregnancy. Thanks to the ligament softening hormones, I didn't suffer at all during pregnancy. Have you had your twins physio class yet? That helps as they teach you how to get up/down etc without putting too much strain on your bones. You also get an open appointment at physio at the Royal - very useful.

Marie - Hope all went well today - everything's crossed.

Bronte - Hope you're feeling better.

Sam x


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Firstly - Wolla - sorry it's a day late;
    
HAPPY 2nd BIRTHDAY
THOMAS
    ​
Lou - loving the bump picture  As sam has said, your back/pelvis may not be as bad as you think. I have a reacurrant back problem, so was expecting to have lots of problems during pregnancy, it did go once and was a problem for a couple of weeks, but then that was it.

Marie -    read on the other post that ET went well, excellent. Everything crossed for the 2WW  

Viv - hope your DH finishes his course soon. Your story about Daniel made me  - was he dry in the morning?

Bronte - hope your trapped nerve is easing  I had a few problems with sciatica at about your stage, my leg kept giving way on me, but it did sort itself out. Hope yours eases soon.
Can't wait to find out what flavour chipstick is - you are going to tell us aren't you  Can you not find out at your 20wk NHS scan? or are you just too keen for another peak to wait that long? 

One question ladies - what happened to my little baby?










she seems to be growing up awfully fast.........

Helly - hope all is going well with you and Emily, can't wait to hear more and see pics.

Right must love you and leave you got Xmas shopping to do......

Dawn & Jessica
xxxx


----------



## Marielou

OMG Jessica is gorgeous!  Honestly, when she starts running about and talking you'll be   Each stage so far has been amazing (and sometimes annoying  ) - oooooh love her tights, if I have a little girl the law will be that she has to have loads of tights! 

Wolla - Happy 2nd birthday to Thomas!  Hope you all had a wonderful day! 

Lou - Loving the bump pic!  I did have quite a bad back in pregnancy and my sister who is currently 35 weeks has SPD and has a wheelchair/crutches - sounds crazy but despite it, I still adored being pregnant. 

We are going trick or treating tonight  Just to a few friends houses then going to a friends house for a little halloween party for the toddlers, really looking forward to it!  

Will have to post pictures of Ethan the pumpkin!

Marie xxx


----------



## odette

Hi Marielou

Hope you are well!

Would you upate the DE Newbies thread when you have time.
Most of us have had treatment in the last year including myself (2 this year) and we post regulary but there is no mention our of our updates.  Some of us have posted to you but I am not sure if you visit the site.

If you do not have time I don't mind doing it.

Thanks

Odette  x


----------



## Camberwell Nell

welcome baby emily !!! does anyone know how she and Helly are doing ?

I'm good. was away for a few days visiting lots of friends which was great because everyone has been making loads of fuss of me and making me feel really special . cant believe I'm home and have to cook and clean and go back to work. I thought I had become a magical princess who just had to grow her baby and get told how beautiful she looks  got given tons of maternity stuff and some baby clothes too. which are all drying on the radiators. its quite emotional seeing baby clothes drying here in our flat. feel all mushy. BUT NO WAY !!! can I be next to give birth. how the hell did that happen ? !!!!! whoooo put on the brakes for a minute there !!

Marie. hows the 2ww. holding my breath for you and sending you a gently  and some sprinkles. please post pumpkin pic of ethan.

sam good luck for scan

and other sam, really yoga wasnt brave. its mainly lying down and breathing. I think aquanatal would be a lot more demanding/

tq hope maisie getting better poor munchkin.

hi elig x hope mil not doing your head in. mine was talking about us going to madrid to collect a pram from sil today...er no....

viv bless little daniel in his brothers pants.

bungee no more bleeding I hope.

lou lou hope your bp stays stable . doesnt sound lilke its really changed from what it normally is anyway. nice move getting a student in. sounds like a good plan.

bronte ! your scan v v soon honey.x

hiya dawn, wolla and anyone else I'lve missed big love nell


----------



## HellyS

Evening ladies!

Sorry I havent been around much but everything is a bit busy at the mo!

Dawn - where did your baby Jessica go?!!  She is absolutely gorgeous but its scary how big she is getting!

Bronte - thank you for keeping in touch hun, it means a lot    Hope all is well with you and chipstick (and that your back isnt playing you up too much)

Marie - Loads of         coming your way.  Hope you had a great time at the party and Ethan was a lovely pumpkin!

Nell - You next!    Its lovely having all of the little clothes hanging up isnt it?  glad you have had a nice time away and your friends have been spoiling you  

TQ - Hope all is well with Maisie now.

Hi to everyone else - and thank you all for your kind wishes and congrats!  Things are going well here.  I am home but Emily is still in SCBU and will probably be there for a few weeks yet.  It turns out I had an infecttion which caused me to go into labour a little early (5 weeks).  It was quick (1 hour 15 mins from waters breaking until she arrived) and I done it with just gas and air.  Had quite a few stitches (ouch!) but they seem to be healing well.  I am expressing every 3 hours and taking it into the hospital and she is tolerating the milk through her tube so I feel like Im doing something.  We are hoping she will come out of her incubator tomorrow so that will be a good day.  As you can imagine life is pretty hectic what with hospital visits/expressing/etc so I am sorry if Im not around much I really am thinking of you all.

I will try and keep in touch better now that we are getting into a routine.

Take care 
Helly
xxx


----------



## sam mn

helly well done on the expressing. ii tried when nathan was about 4wks and just didnt get enough off. will you be able togo onto to bf when little emily is stronger? your delievery sounds like express! thought mine was quick at 4 hrs. glad your both doing ok. hope emily is home with you soon. 

hi to all

sam
xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

helly ! so lovely to hear from  you. and you are home. what a fab woman you are. well done on the birth and also the expressing honey. x bet you cant wait to be cuddling little emily hopefully she'll be out of the incubator soon and feeding away xxx have you got a picture of her you can share ? dont ask me how because I am the least technically able. hurray for you.


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Helly, how could they tell that it was an infection? They told me the same thing for James.
They really do a fantastic job in SCBU and the babies are look after 24/7.
Just for your info I started this thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125029.0
Good luck with the whole process and have some rest while you can.

Steph


----------



## eli..g

Helly... good to hear from you, i'm pleased to hear you are ok and that little emily is doing well.  I hope that you will be soon re united and home together.  BIg hugs hun... hope the next few weeeks are not too stressfull for you. xxx

Exx

Sarw... tried to pm you but your in box is full. i think i have your email address somewhere, will try that too!


----------



## HellyS

thanks ladies!

Steph - thanks for the link


----------



## *ALF*

Morning all

Helly - wonderful to hear from you.  Glad you are home and healing well.  Great to hear Emily is doing so well.  Wow, that was an express delivery.  Were you at home when your waters went? Do you live close to the hospital, that must have been a scary moment.  Well done you on the expressing, I had to do that with Jess cos we had lots of problems with breastfeeding, so I know how demanding it is - big hugs   you are doing an excellent job  
If you get a chance a picture of your little bundle would be wonderful  
Try and get as much rest as possible and make sure DH is taking good care of you.

Bronte - how's that back?

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## *ALF*

vffffffffffffffffffffffffff y6hkk [. j jmij hgggg  l;,.lk,    p;;,imk mdffyjuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy-0.##########/#p

Jess just wanted to send some hugs and growing strong vibes to Emily


----------



## HellyS

Dawn - tell Jessica thank you very much and Emily sends her a big kiss    I was already in hospital as on the Saturday I started getting excrutiating pains in my back.  They done lots of swabs/samples etc and decided to keep me in until the results came back.  I was given diamorphine (sp) and packed off to the ward and then at 4 am I passed a large clot (sorry tmi!) so they decided to take me to delivery suite (after a big scare that there were no SCBU cots and we would need to be transferred!) The results came back that I had a kidney infection and I was started on IV antibiotics and then on the Monday I started getting pains and when they examined me I was beginning to dilate.  At about 8 o clock that night I passed another large clot (sorry TMI again!!) and the doctor examined me I was 8 cm dilated and they broke my waters.  Then she was hear!!

sorry for the long me post got a bit carried away there!!

Take care everyone
Helly
xxx


----------



## LLM

Ah Helly, thank you for sharing your story with us. Sounds like they took good care of you and that Emily is in safe hands. I hope she is able to come home soon so your new family life can begin. Must have been very scary for you but it sounds like you have everything under control. Well done with the expressing for her, that's a real achievement xxx

Nell - To post a profile pic you need to click on profile at the top of the page, then into Forum Information and then half way down the page it says add photo. Click add photo from file (so you can then choose your own photo that you want to add) and when you've done that click save changes at the bottom of the page and it should come up. Hope that helps!

Dawn/Bronte - Are you able to make the meet up on the 15th Nov?

Not much to report from me. Thought I may have been in danger of sending myself into early labout whilst watching the Grand Prix but thankfully all ok!!! Go Lewis!!!!!!!!!!! Bump seems to have popped out loads over the weekend and is now rubbing on my desk whilst I type.....weird!!!!

Love to all,
Lou x


----------



## *ALF*

Oh Helly sounds like you had a stressful (and painful) few days, but it sounds as though you were looked after well.  Has the kidney infection cleared up now? Have they said it was definately the infection that caused you to go into early labour?

Lou - afraid I'm going to have to pull out of the meet up - I'm a very nervous driver and don't do BIG roads (like M1 etc) or like going where I don't really know the way, I was relying on DH coming to drive, but now he's off to Dubai that day.  Had it been on the south (Kettering) side of Leicester I might have ventured there myself, but I'm not comfortable driving through Leicester (avoiding M1) to get to Syston - sounds really pathetic I know, but I'd just get myself all stressed and not enjoy the day.  Sorry  

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## Marielou

Helly - so pleased to hear that Emily is doing well, it must be so hard to leave her there.  Glad to hear she is taking your breastmilk well.  If you need any advice on BF a premie, I'm happy to answer any questions - have done it myself and am a trainee BF councellor!  

Lou - Awwww sounds like your bump is really on the grow! 

I am very up and down at the mo.  Have had a really good cry today, better out than in, I suppose!  The 2ww never gets any easier, I'm afraid   - I still seem to assume it'll never work again, I had 12 IUI's a FET and 3 IVFs to get Ethan, I keep telling myself I'm crazy for thinking it'd work on the 2nd attempt this time    They keep telling me I'm really fertile, I;d  hate to see an infertile person after all that! 

Marie xxx


----------



## Bronte

Afternoon ladies..

Helly - So glad Emily is doing well. If their is anything i can do to help just shout my way.. 

Marie - Try and hang in hunny if you can.. and have a good cry if you need to.. We are all wishing you well and hoping for some good news soon..     

Dawn - I could eat Jessica, she is just so scrummy.. 

Lou - I cant make the meet  because i have to work at an event with DP.. 

Nell and Spooks hope your all ok.. 

Not much to report at my end.. My scan is on Thursday morning so will let you know whether we are having a girl or boy.. I have put a stone on since tx which i dont think is too bad..Midwife wasnt concerned so im not worrying either. 20 weeks scan is actually 22 weeks on the 9th of December and im having another one at 28 weeks. I have booked my antenatal and breastfeeding classes for March and will also be booking reflexology which they do at the hospital.

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## going it alone

Helly - well done for expressing well in the early days. I found it difficult to express early on, I turned into a prize heifer soon after though, seriously considered changing my name to Daisy! Must be tough with all of the visits. Fingers crossed that Emily is now out of her incubator and doing well.

Marie - fingers crossed for you too hun. Cry away, that's what we're here for.

Soz - will do more personals soon

Sam x


----------



## sam mn

marie   hope your doing ok hun. sending you lots of      that you will get another bfp this time.

test day for me tommorrow and my birthday  . am totally  . but nathan is making it all easier to deal with. we have had such a lovely day today. a walk with the dog this am, nathan wanted to walk so got him out of the pushchair. he walked for half an hour! ok we hadnt got very far. then this afternoon we did colouring playdoh and general playing. we dont have many days thats its just me and him so it was lovely.

bronte how have you managed to get that many scans? good luck for thurs. lookf forward to hearing what flavour your having.

helly hope little emily is out of her incubator.

hi to all

sam
xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Sam cant believe its your test day tomorrow totally lost track of time there.        so glad you had such a lovely day today and everything crossed for you. 

and you too marie !      . 

helly dont you dare apologise for talking about your birth to us !! so great for us to hear the details. how is your darling Emily doing ? 

lou lou ta for photo inf. though havent tried yet. 

bronte will prob be back before thursday. but just in case   for your scan sweetpea. 

and hello to everyone. x all good with me. back at work and hoping it doesnt get too crazy cos I'm feeling bigger and less like staying up all night but lots of babies due in next few weeks. but then its christmas. and down hill all the way.  dh is being an absolute dote. making me dinner, loads of cuddles, he's all loved up. its great. 

big love 

nell


----------



## Bronte

Sam - Any news sweetie          

Bronte xxx


----------



## sam mn

bfn im affraid. thats it for us. just thank our lucky stars that we have our gorgeous boy. i feel very sad that nathan will never have a sibling.

sam
xxxx


----------



## wolla

Sam - am so sorry.  Big hugs to you and DH.
xx


----------



## Marielou

Oh Sam, I truely am so very sorry     You know where we are if you need some support - of course you are grateful for Nathan but TTC#2 is no easier - it just has different aspects to it (I think TTC#1 is for you, TTC#2 if for your child - you want to see them with siblings) 

Much love,
Marie xxx


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies,

just a quickie as having a nightmare time of it maisie is still suffering with the viral infection and lily has started with it, but would'nt change it for the world, other than wanting the girls to get better.

just wanted to let you all know i am thinking of you all.

love to you all.

TQ.
xxxx


----------



## going it alone

Sam - So sorry hun.

TQ - we're thinking of you too hun. Hope they'er feeling better soon.

Sam x


----------



## Camberwell Nell

so sorry sam x thinking of you


----------



## HellyS

Ah Sam   I am so sorry to read your news.  Give Nathan an extra big hug tonight hun.  Take care xxx

TQ - Hope all is well with your girls soon  

Nell - Hope work doesnt get too busy!  You make sure to get lots of rest - you are our next baby  

Bronte - Cant wait to hear what flavour you have!  

Marie - Hope you are ok hun.  Not long now...          I might well take you up on the breast feeding advice - we arent having much success at the minute!

Dawn - Hi, hope you and gorgeous Jessica are well  

Thank you all for your kind wishes.  Emily is out of the incubator and in a cot now.  We had a breastfeeding session with a midwife today but she preferred to cuddle in and sleep to putting any effort into actually feeding!  Im not complaining though as it meant I got a "real" cuddle which was amazing!

Will be back soon
Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## SarW

Sam...I am so sorry to hear about your BFN   . XXX

Helly....Congratulations on the birth of Emily! Those cuddles are just magical aren't they. Good luck with the feeding. 

TQ...I hope Maisy and Lily recover soon! 

Bronte...Can't wait to hear news of your scan.

It's great to see so many bumps of here! 

Alice & I are recovering from sickness, coughs and colds....We seem to have had a week or so of them, so I hope they disappear soon. I met my new baby nephew at the weekend but was sad that I couldn't have any cuddles as I didn't feel well. He's so cute, and I can't get over how big Alice has got. It's her first birthday in a few weeks time...I can't believe where the last year has gone. 

Love to everyone! 

Sarah & Alice

PS Eli...Thanks for letting me know that my box is full. I'll go and delete some...


----------



## LLM

Bronte - Hoping the scan went well this morning. Can't wait to hear what flavour chipstick is (obviously not salt & vinegar!!)


----------



## Bronte

Sam - Im sorry to hear your news hun..  

Sarah - Hope you and Alice are feeling better.. 

TQ -    for Maisie and Lily.

Helly - Glad Emily is doing so well and you are getting some lovely cuddles.

Marie - How are you coping on the 2ww..       

Well the news is we are having a  . he is already named too. We have just got back from Mamas and papas with 4 outfits.. we couldnt help ourselves 

Love to all

Bronte xxx


----------



## LLM

Yay Bronte, a perfect blue bundle........although I'm sure a pink one would have been equally perfect! I don't blame you for buying some little blue things. I haven't bought a thing yet as I still don't want to tempt fate. I've decided to immerse myself in christmas and once that is out of the way I shall start buying for the bambinos. Now please tell us that you aren't going to christen him Chipstick??!!!   

Spooks/Bungee - How are you doing?

Helly - How is Emily doing? Do you know how long she will stay in for? Any piccies?

Hi to everyone else,
Lou xx


----------



## Bronte

Lou - We are calling him by his proper name now..  I have already spilled the beans to Helly and Dawn.. so i guess i will just tell you... We had names well before he was in mummys tummy so we are sticking to it. Oscar for his first name and George for his middle after our gorgeous Dr Ndukwe 

Bronte xxx


----------



## LLM

Ahhhh, lovely name Bronte. I wish we could come up with something we both like. It doesn't make it any easier when we have to come up with 4 names!!


----------



## Camberwell Nell

bronte   for you and oscar george hip hip hurray. x 

marie hows it going ? are you completely mental yet    ? 

sam hope you are ok and getting lots of cuddles

helly how is little emily. have you got any idea when she can come home ?

love to everyone else. 

I'm good. No news really baby still transverse lie but only 28 weeks so not too worried. feeling well x

love nell


----------



## spooks

Hi all,   
been AWOL for a while - everything going well here and I think -  I may just be entering the blooming stage (even if I say so myself  ) and leaving the 'pale as a ghost, heaving, don't look at me or I'll cry phase'. Long may it last. I'm still very tired but sleeping when I need to and am generally much more relaxed and enjoying being . 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Bronte    how exciting! We're going to find out the flavour hopefully at our 20 week scan. 

Sam -    hugs to you, hope you're holding up. 

Marie     thinking of you and hoping for a great outcome  

nell - glad to hear all is well - it must be quite daunting, in a way, doing your job and knowing exactly what's to come whereas I am just in ignorant bliss about it all  

TQ - hope the girls are getting better    and that you're looking after yourself too  

Helly - hope all is well with Emily    big hugs to you and enjoy your snuggles  

sarah - hope you and Alice are better and you've managed to get a cuddle from your new nephew  

Lou - that's a lovely neat bump you've got there    At first glance I keep thinking it's a firm bottom and it makes me giggle every time    I'm not brave enough to post mine it's a bit of a splurge.

My belly is really itchy too   - I'm slathering on the palmers cream but think I may try bio oil next. 

Bungeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hope all is well with you   
and Snoopy girl   

Love to everyone  
spooks x


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Bronte - lovely name and lovely sentiment    Jessica's name was chosen long before she was in my tummy too (about 8 years before).  She's named after two of her great grandmothers - Jessica from DH's grandmother and Marie from my grandmother.  As soon as we found out her flavour we called her by her name, but only between ourselves as we kept the name secret.

Spooks - I had a really itchy bump.  Started at about 20 weeks for a week or so, calmed down then came back from about 30 weeks till the end.  I have quite sensitive skin, so am limited to what I can use but found that plastering on aqueous cream worked well.  Towards the end I used to have a bath every night and cover myself in cream afterwards - seemed to work okay.

Helly - how's little Emily doing? and what about you? 

Marie -   

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## spooks

Thanks dawn, I'll try it because my skin's quite sensitive too. I look like I've got fleas when I'm scratching  . 
I forgot to say - how is it possible that jessica looks cuter and cuter in every new photo you post? She's adorable  

also forgot to say - lovely name for 'baby blue' bronte - you've picked one of our names - but I won't say which one   I think I'll still buy a baby name book though and have a laugh at some of the more outlandish ones.  
night all


----------



## Camberwell Nell

spooks. so glad you are blooming.   no its not really daunting most of the time doing my job.  v.inspirational mostly. though of course I am daunted I cant wait ! was at lovely lovely homebirth night before last. so beautiful and every woman is just amazing when she pushes out her baby and picks them up for the first time. its such a miracle, when that new person arrives in the world, and such joy in the room. feeling all mushy now x 

love to everyone else. specially marie


----------



## LLM

I can't believe my bump looks like a bum, wait til you see the next pic, it's popped out even more this week!

Nell - That homebirth sounds lovely but I won't be that brave.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend
Lou xx


----------



## Marielou

Hello! 

My ticker is wrong, testing is sunday morning .... and no, I am not tempted to test early       

Bronte - I have a feeling you'd have a boy!  Love his name!  If this tx has worked, our baby will have the middle name Jude, after our Dr.   

Nell - I love hearing your stories of women you'd helped with during their birth.  Amazing.  I was really lucky and had a lovely midwife, she made my experiance so much nicer.  I have heard 'horror' stories of unsympathetic midwives, who tell you to shut up when you're screaming etc but mine just let me get on with things, was just calmly in the background, but very supportive at the same time. 

Lou - Bet your belly has really popped since then, was speaking to a friend of mine who's an IVF twin mum and she said she got huge, quick! 

Dawn - And here was me thinking you just liked my name     

Marie xxx


----------



## eli..g

Good luck for testing marie... xxx

Sam... great to seee you and nathan today, looking forward to taking the boys swimming together sometime soon xx  
Hope you made it back to pick up hubby ok, and wern't too late  

Bronte.... yeah.. a blue one!! 

Love to you all
xx


----------



## sam mn

eli yes i was in trouble  . had to pretend got stuck in all the school trafic! and that i really was in the car leaving when i spoke to him.

marie     for tommorrow

little nathan is still asleep, which is a blessing as i have the hangover from hell. and a fab night with a friend a dvd and a couple of bottles of wine. first time i ve let myself go in a long while. was always worrying about the effect of alcohol on fertility. i now feel like a bag of poo now tho! 

hi to all hope you all have a good weekend.

sam
xxx


----------



## wolla

Marie

Huge congratulations to you, Mark & Ethan - am so excited for you all.  Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months.

xxxx
Wolla
xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!thats brilliant news Marie   so happy for you ! hey jude is our top boys name too! so so pleased for you,  

hello everyone else. hows emily doing Helly ? 

group      

nell


----------



## Marielou

This way to our news home! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166170.0


----------

